# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Clima y Medio Ambiente  Transgénicos vs Orgánicos

## Bruno Cillóniz

He creado este tema, ya que es cuestión de debate y discusión en la actualidad y se trata de algo que a fin de cuentas nos va a involucrar a todos, porque estamos hablando de los alimentos que producimos para el consumo humano. 
Personalmente, me gustaría que se desarrollara una agricultura orgánica en nuestro país y en el mundo entero. Eso serviría definitivamente para una vida más sana, tanto para nosostros, como para el planeta en el que vivimos. 
Sin embargo, se trata de un tema complejo porque tenemos que alimentar a no sé cuántos "miles de miones" (como diría Toledo) de seres humanos; y no sabemos si una agricultura orgánica esté en capacidad de producir los alimentos que demanda el planeta. 
Creo también que la tendencia a consumir productos orgánicos es cada vez mayor a nivel mundial, y eso se convierte también en una oportunidad para quienes puedan o sepan aprovecharla. El Perú podría posicionarse como un país de productos orgánicos de alta calidad, que sustente el crecimiento de nuestra agricultura sin fertlizantes, ni químicos. 
Según el "gurú" de mi hermano eso es imposible, y dice que Brack y Acurio, no saben nada de los productos transgénicos, por lo que no son los más aptos para opinar acerca del tema. 
Así que dejo la pregunta abierta para quienes más entienden:  *¿El Perú debería desarrollar una agricultura de productos orgánicos o transgénicos? ¿**O es que las dos opciones son válidas y podrían convivir?*  SaludosTemas similares: Biohuertos organicos Futuro de los alimentos orgánicos Abonos Orgánicos Brack: Perú camino a potencia mundial de productos agrícolas orgánicos, sin transgénicos Minam afirma que se deberían desarrollar productos orgánicos y nativos en vez de pensar en traer transgénicos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Adjunto les dejo un archivo en PDF que me llegó a mi correo sobre el tema.

----------


## gpacheco

*Transnacionales ejercen fuerte presión en Europa para levantar prohibiciones a transgénicos*   *InfoRegión (04 marzo 2009).-* El director de asuntos internacionales de la Sociedad Peruana de Derecho Ambiental, SPDA, Manuel Ruiz, opinó que las discusiones dentro de la Unión Europea por el ingreso de Organismos Genéticamente 
Modificados, OGM, a los países integrantes de esa mancomunidad, continuarán generando polémica debido al interés de las grandes transnacionales al respecto. 
El especialista sostuvo en INFOREGIÓN que empresas como Monsanto ejercen presión para lograr que los países europeos levanten poco a poco las prohibiciones que hay para la liberación del ingreso de estos organismos, conocidos como transgénicos, pero que nuevamente han encontrado el rechazo firme de la asamblea de países europeos. 
Cabe resaltar al respecto que 22 de los 27 países de la Unión Europea manifestaron su apoyo a Austria y Hungría en su decisión de mantener la prohibición al cultivo del maíz MON 810, de la estadounidense Monsanto, en su territorio. 
Lo que se puede presagiar es que estas prohibiciones van a continuar, y lo que hay que estar monitoreando es hasta qué momento se van a poder mantener estos países firmes en sus posiciones frente a los enormes intereses económicos y las presiones políticas que se plantean desde estas transnacionales, opinó el experto durante una entrevista
telefónica. 
Dijo, en ese sentido, que se espera que en los próximos años sigan presentándose más acciones de tipo judicial o administrativo contra aquellos países que le digan no al uso de transgénicos, para lo que se usarán argumentos de diverso tipo como el hecho de que aún no se comprobaron los efectos nocivos sobre los seres humanos que los consuman o que son los transgénicos los que salvarán al mundo del hambre. 
En fin, son argumentos que desde hace varios años venimos escuchando y que los vamos a seguir escuchando ahora en las cortes, comentó al hacer referencia al hecho de que Estados Unidos y Canadá, tras perder la paciencia con la UE, la hayan denunciado ante la Organización Mundial del Comercio por obstaculizar la libre venta y uso de sus semillas.  *Perú debe apostar por agricultura libre de transgénicos* 
Más adelante, el investigador de la SPDA consideró que al ser el Perú centro de origen y diversificación de varios de los cultivos más importantes del mundo debe optar por el reforzamiento de esta biodiversidad y el rechazo a la introducción de los OGM. 
No permitir el ingreso de este tipo de organismos (OGM) puede ser una apuesta muy interesante de futuro para fines de esarrollar y potenciar el desarrollo a partir de la riqueza que tenemos y que otros no tienen, estimó. 
Añadió que son muy pocos los países que tienen la riqueza biológica que mantienen el Perú y los países andinos, de manera que es una consideración muy importante a tener en cuenta el conservarnos libre de transgénicos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Aquí un video sobre producción de mango orgánico en Piura y los testimonios de la gente que ha empezado a trabajar la tierra de manera más responsable. 
Según mi hermano, se pueden llegar a contaminar más los suelos con productos orgánicos (como el humus), que con productos químicos. Podría ser... pero eso sería mucho más difícil e improbable. 
Según él, el suelo mismo se encarga de tranformar lo orgánico en químico; entonces dice "porqué no habría de fertilzar con productos químicos".  
Él insiste en que Brack, Acurio y yo, no somos los que debemos opinar sobre el tema, porque no sabemos. 
Definitivamente, también tiene argumentos a su favor que no se pueden negar. Pero como él dice: "Yo, no sé."    *Fuente: YouTube (**FOMINBID**)*

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

_Les dejo la entrevista que le realizara la revista AGRARIA, a Fernando Cillóniz, sobre el tema de los cultivos transgénicos que tanta cobertura periodística ha merecido en los últimos meses en nuestro país._  *i@: ¿Qué opina del debate público en torno a los cultivos transgénicos?* *FC:* Pues que hay mucho desconocimiento respecto al tema, y muchos ignorantes  y lo digo sin ánimo peyorativo  están opinando respecto a una tecnología que no conocen.  *i@: ¿Podría ser más explícito?* *FC:* Por supuesto. Los cultivos transgénicos, u Organismos Genéticamente Modificados (OGM) deben merecer una explicación de biólogos calificados y no de personas que no tienen conocimiento de dicha ciencia. Por ejemplo  y por más méritos que pueda tener un gran peruano como es Gastón Acurio  ¿qué puede saber un gran cocinero como es él, de una tecnología tan sofisticada como es la biogenética? O dicho en términos culinarios ¿qué sabe el burro de alfajores?   *i@: ¿Quiere decir que están hablando por hablar?* *FC:* Yo no diría tanto, pero sí están hablando sin saber del tema. En realidad, mucha gente está hablando en contra de los cultivos transgénicos, simplemente por temor, y  ciertamente  porque no les afecta en sus negocios. En otras palabras, no son agricultores que quisieran contar con cultivos o crianzas más productivas, resistentes a plagas y enfermedades, resistentes a sales y sequías, y más nutritivas que los cultivos y crianzas tradicionales. En síntesis, no son agricultores o ganaderos que  como cualquier persona normal  quisieran ser más competitivos en sus negocios agropecuarios.  *i@: Pero ¿y el tema del impacto dañino en la salud humana?*  *FC:* Obviamente, nadie que tenga buena fe puede aceptar la utilización, y menos el consumo de alimentos que hagan daño a la salud humana. Pues bien, consciente del runrún de que los OGM hacían daño a la salud humana, yo recurrí  nada menos  que a la FAO, que es la institución de las Naciones Unidas más calificada para hablar del tema, y - ¡oh sorpresa! - según la FAO, no existe ninguna prueba objetiva de daño a la salud humana de ningún OGM, a pesar de su uso y consumo masivo, como es el caso de los aceites y cereales transgénicos que se consumen en todo el mundo  incluso en el Perú  desde hacen más de 15 años.  *i@: Total ¿hacen daño o no hacen daño a la salud humana los OGM?* *FC:* No hacen daño. Y no lo digo yo. Lo dice la FAO.  *i@: Y ¿qué hay del tema de la preservación de nuestra diversidad genética?* *FC:* Nuevamente, ¿quién en su sano juicio va a estar en contra de la preservación de nuestra extraordinaria diversidad genética? Nadie. Para ello, no sólo los cultivos transgénicos no deben sembrarse cerca a campos semilleros o bancos de germoplasma. Así lo establece toda la legislación peruana y mundial en torno a la producción de semillas y material genético puro o certificado. Ningún cultivo o crianza que pueda cruzarse de manera natural, debe establecerse cerca a cualquier banco genético que deba ser preservado.  *i@: Pero ¿cómo estamos preservando nuestra diversidad genética?* *FC:* He ahí el problema. Los peruanos no estamos preservando bien nuestra riquísima diversidad genética. Pero no por los OGM, sino  simplemente  porque no la estamos preservando como se debe. ¿Acaso las papas nativas actuales son las mismas que se cultivaron hacen 8,000 años alrededor del lago Titicaca? Nada qué ver. Las papas de ese entonces ya no existen. No por los OGM, sino porque nunca las cuidamos como se debe, sino que permitimos que se cruzaran con otras miles de variedades de papa que sembramos cerca a dichas plantaciones de papas originales. 
Igual se podría decir de nuestros maíces nativos. Para preservar nuestros maravillosos maíces como el blanco gigante del Cusco, o el morado que tanto nos gusta a los peruanos, deberíamos establecer unos semilleros o bancos de germoplasma absolutamente aislados de cualquier tipo de cruzamiento natural, no solo de OGM. Pero no lo hacemos.  *i@: Por ultimo ¿qué hay del tema de las empresas multinacionales que van a lucrar con sus semillas transgénicas?* *FC:* Y ¿cuál es el problema? Yo como agricultor voy a usar la semilla que más me convenga. Si la semilla que me interesa fuera transgénica y  como asegura la FAO  no hace daño a la salud humana, y si además cumplo con la legislación de preservación de nuestra diversidad genética, es decir, si estoy suficientemente alejado de un campo semillero o banco de germoplasma, obviamente voy a comprar la semilla transgénica sólo si su beneficio superara el costo de comprarla. Así de sencillo. Si la semilla transgénica fuera tan cara que no compense el beneficio de sembrarla, simplemente no la compraría, y sembraría la semilla comercial que mejores resultados económicos me ofrezca.  *i@: O sea, usted está a favor de los OGM.* *FC:* Sí. Pero quiero dejar constancia de que mi aceptación de los OGM se basa en la afirmación de la FAO de que los cultivos transgénicos no hacen daño a la salud humana, sino todo lo contrario. Se trata de una tecnología que mejora sustancialmente la competitividad de la agricultura, y  por ende  está ayudando a aliviar la pobreza en todo el mundo, y a mejorar la nutrición de millones de niños y mujeres que no tienen recursos para alimentarse bien. Por ello, yo estoy a favor de los OGM.  *Fuente: Revista AGRARIA N°72*

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Les copio las opiniones de los usuarios de un blog agropecuario (agronegociosenperu.blogspot.com) que están bastante interesantes: 
Estimados todos,  
Debo expresar mi total desacuerdo con el cultivo de variedades transgénicas básicamente por lo siguiente y desafío a cualquier defensor de transgénicos para que demuestre lo contrario: Un argumento muy usado es que Perú quedaría en desventaja y atrazado respecto a otros países si no ingresa al cultivo de transgénicos ya. Pregunto: cuál es la ventaja de producir transgénicos ahora? Acaso los transgénicos no estarán disponibles para cuando querramos comprar las semillas? No vemos que siempre habrá mercado para productos "no transgénicos" y que estos serán de mayor precio y que serán los países que se mantengan limpios de transgénicos los que tendrán mayor cotización?Otro argumento es que los transgénicos son un respaldo a la seguridad alimentaria del país. Pregunto: ¿cómo así? Acaso el problema del Perú es necesariamente que por producir más, la situación general mejorará? No es que generalmetne a mayor producción, los precios no justifican ni siquiera que los productos sean sacados de la chacra? Sobre todo con la casi nula planificación en el agro?Debemos lograr más productividad en los cultivos. Pregunto en qué cultivos y para qué? En trigo, papa, arroz, maiz? No es acaso más valioso que cultivemos productos en los que tenemos ventajas naturales y que tienen mucho mejor precio por unidad que los arriba mencionados? No van a valer nuestros productos mucho más por provenir de un país limpio de transgénicos? Y no podemos comprar todos esos trangénicos como máiz, trigo, etc, baratos con los exedentes de balanza de pagos que tendremos por la exportación de nuestros productos limpios y por lo tanto más caros?Señores, no se trata de si los transgénicos son seguros para la salud o no. En eso habrá peleas y descuerdos eternamente. Desde mi punto de vista se trata de en cuál de las dos alternativas nuestro país vale más para los mercados de alimentos del mundo y por tanto en cuál de las dos alternativas ganamos más. 
No tengo duda de que como país limpio valemos mucho más ahora y más aún en el futuro. De dónde viene el argumento de que nos quedaremos atrás si no metemos transgénicos? Esa tecnológía está disponible para cuando creamos que realmente la necesitamos y será cada vez más barata. Es una gran mentira decir que si no contaminamos nuestro país ahora y si no malogramos su valro de mercado de una vez, luego será más caro y estaremos a la saga del resto. A la saga de qué? 
Ni siquiera me opongo a que importemos productos transgénicos para consumirlos. Si falta trigo, importemos trigo transgénico barato para panificación o lo que sea, soya transgénica, etc. y comámosla si creemos que es inocua. Pero po nada del mundo cultivemos transgénicos que matarán las ventajas del Perú frente al mundo. No dejemos que algunos cuantos científicos con mente obtusa, políticos en industriales incapaces o con intereses egoístas destruyan las ventajas que debemos cuidar. 
Atentamente,   *Hans Gölz*
Un ciudadano indignado por ver cómo se quiere destruir el valor de mercado presente y futuro que tiene nuestro en el mundo de alimentos.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estoy completamente de acuerdo y felicitaciones por los argumentos.   *Raúl Del Aguila*

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hans, Jaime, Angel, y Raul. 
De acuerdo con los argumentos, es importante mantener una protección de Mercado con las ventajas que tenemos, pero ojo la herencia que obtuvimos es de bastantes variedades de muchos cultivos, que finalmente sino se llamaron transgenicos, fueron alternativas para enfrentar problemas como por ejemplo variedades de papas resistentes a climas extremos, es un tema bien delicado, considero que estos tipos de nuevas alternativas son necesarias como nuevas oportunidades no necesariamente con fines de lucro. Es decir todas estas miles de variedades tuvieron que ser modificadas para un fin y que ahora protejemos. 
Como el articulo menciona, estamos regulando en papel lo que puede afectarnos por que existen variedades de transgenicos que si pueden ser dañinos, Bolivia por dar un ejemplo se comentaba o al menos llego a mis oidos, la fuga de una variedad transgenica de soya, no autorizada, esto por polinización es muy sensillo de contaminarse por llamarlo de alguna manera y de seguro que ingresó mucha de esta soya a Perú. No se como va el tema de ingreso de productos en nuestro país, particularmente me gustaría saber si consumo un producto procesado si tiene o no tiene transgenico, y si los campos de cultivos estan controlados, al menos los que estan en Perú. 
Espero  lleguemos a tener una buena  reglamentación debidamente controlada. 
Saludos *Roberto Zevillanos G.*

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

A Don Fernando Cilloniz: 
El cocinero aquien se refiere ud. peyorativamente, no es otra cosa, que el empresario Don Gastòn Acurio, que anivel mundial ha logrado alcanzar un status, que pocos en el Perù, lo han hecho. 
El emporio comercial el cual ha estructrado, no es una cosa improvisada, mas bien dirìa yo, que es propio de un conocimiento comercial y tècnico bastante sofisticado; y con voz autorizada para opinar. 
Del tabaco, se decia lo mismo, lo que se esta opinando hoy en dia a favor de los TRANSGENICOS; y ahora ya esta probado que es una de los factores que produce el cancer. 
Pero dejemos de verlo asi desde ese punto de vista; AL PAIS SE LE CAE EL TITULO DE LIBRE DE TRANSGENICOS, y nuestros precios se vendrian por los suelos. 
Tòmele el peso alas opiniones de don HANS GOLZ, y del Ing MANERO; son opiniones con un gran peso especìfico; y que dejan mucho para reflexionar. Lo felicito Don bruno, por mantener una posiciòn diferente ala de su Señor Padre, y con mucha lògica. 
atte *EMILIO VÈLEZ*

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Lo siento mucho, conozco a tu padre pero no contesta nada en concreto y trata de decir que todos los que no estan de acuerdo de GMO somos ignorantes y eso no es una forma de atacar un problema serio. 
Yo trabajo en el campo y sí veo como los transgénicos han malogrado campos de mejoramiento genético y orgánicos, especialmente en Paraguay y Argentina, especialmente con soya y maiz. 
Hay muchas evidencias de esto en todo el mundo. 
Arriesgar un pais que tiene tanta biodiversidad. 
La verdad que pena que Fernando tome esa posicion con tan poco criterio, y insultando a muchos, sin dar un buen argumento.  *Jaime*

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimado Bruno 
Acabo de leer el artículo de tu padre y me parece un gran error su percepción sobre los Chefs y el agro. Puesto que el mayor valor agregado que le podemos sacar a nuestro productos es precisamente a través del desarrollo de "platos" alrededor de nuestra culinaria. Esta claro que casi todo el mundo entrará a utilizar semillas transgénicas, que aumentarán sus rendimientos, resistencia a plagas. sequías o enfermedades, disminuirán sus costos de producción y en consecuencia los precios de transacción en los mercados internacionales se mantendrán o aumentarán ligeramente. Qué ventajas competitivas tendria nuestro agro de 2.5 millones de hectáreas (bajo riego) frente a países que superan facilmente los 20 millones de hectáreas y con extensiones planas y uniformes. 
Todo Marketero sabe que si no tienes la fortaleza para luchar contra los grandes del segmento entonces tienes que desarrollar tus nichos de mercado. Qué ventajas tendría el Perú con unas 10,000 hectáreas de Palta Hass si Méjico dentro de sus 100 mil hectáreas utiliza semillas transgénicas que puedan producir todo el año, qué ventaja tendrian nuestras 5,000 hectáreas de uva si Chile, Sudáfrica o Cualquier país del mundo pueda exportar sus uvas en cualquier momento del año y quitarnos nuestra ventana del año nuevo chino, qué seria de nuestros mangos si Australia utiliza plantones transgénicos que puedan producir mango con una buena chapa roja y resistentes a la antraccnosis durante todo el año. Qué ventajas podrían tener nuestros espárragos si Argentina o Brasil con semillas trangénicas podrían sembrar de la noche a la mañana 100 mil hectáreas en sus pampas de secano. En fin nunca podremos competir por precios precios o ventanas, la ventaja de la estacionalidad se perdería. 
Nuestra gran oportunidad recae en la diferenciación, nuestro posicionamimeto de pais libre de transgénicos nos permitirá alcanzar nichos de mercados inacabables y estamos en momento para preparar el futuro. Esto no quita a que sigamos utilizando los híbridos de alto rendimiento y que buenas perpespectivas nos seguirán dando en el azúcar, algodón, maiz, arroz y otros productos. Aprovechar la biotecnologia no se centra sólo en transgénicos hay otros benefocios que podemos usar y de hecho lo hacemos.  
Saludos  *Angel Manero*

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Cordiales saludos a todos los del grupo: 
Hace 2 anhos y medio que estoy viviendo en los Estados Unidos, pero siempre he estado al tanto de las cosas que pasan en el sector agroindustrial peruano y en gran medida gracias a este medio. Solo queria aportar la siguiente observacion: si bien es cierto aqui en USA existe mucha ignorancia y la sociedad es absolutamente consumista; este pais tiene una salvedad que son las organizaciones publicas o privadas que se encargan de proteger e informar a los consumidores. Hoy en dia si bien es cierto que no muchas personas saben con exactitud que es un alimento trangenico, absolutamente todos saben que no es natural. Los alimentos enlatados, sean verduras o frutas, se venden extremadamente baratos de lo contrarion nadie los compraria, por solo unos centavos podrias tener una ensalada de frutas para una familia numerosa. Sin embargo los enlatados y productos trangenicos aun existen pero por otro lado lo organicos estan ganando espacio aceleradamente, solo hace dos anhos atras comprar un produco organico era muy caro, ahora los precios han ido bajando y es mucho mas accesible, y claro la respuesta del comprador es inmediata. La relacion Organico - Natural - Saludable es algo muy apreciado en este momento tanto es asi que incluso al lado de la seccion de carne hay un cartel que oferta especificamente una y que dice "nuestros animales han sido criados con alimentos organicos", es mas en la informacion del frasco de proteina de soya que ahora mismo tengo en mis manos dice "Gensoy products are made from soybeans that were not genetically engineered" ( Los productos Gensoy son hechos de granos de soya donde no se ha usado ingenieria genetica o no han sido geneticamente modificados), el contenido neto del producto es un poco menor que los de la competecia y como $1.5 mas caro. Pongo estos ejemplos solo para corroborar lo que muchos ya dicen que podria pasar si optamos por una u otra opcion. Creo que la tendecia mundial es clara, estamos regresando a lo primigenio, el concepto de valor agregado, para mi, a cambiado de aquel que me ensenharon en la universidad, .. cosechalo, lavalo, partelo, cocinalo, agregale otros ingredientes, envasalo, has que dure mucho, etc...... eso ha cambiado, el valor ahora esta en que valoro lo que me estoy metiendo a la boca porque sencillamente es saludable. Y creanme tengo esperanzas en que el Peru puede aprovechar estas circunstancias y salir al mundo con una nueva imagen. Y que ya se esta creando, ahora siempre que me quiero relajar voy a un cafe muy concurrido por jovenes estudiantes a deleitarme con un "peruvian organic coffee". Espero en verdad que se discuta mas el tema a niveles donde se pueda tomar una decision realmente favorable para el Peru. Es tiempo de ser coherentes, la historia ya nos ha ensenhado que los resultados de corto plazo con decisiones apresuradas y jaladas de los pelos nunca nos han hecho bien, ojala se tengan mejores noticias al respecto.  *Jaime Argandona*

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados Compañeros del grupo 
Me auno a sus esfuerzos, creo que el Peru, debe diferenciarse  de otros países y decirle  No a los transgénicos!!!!!!!!.. 
gracias,  *Lisbeth Palacios de Pollock* ALECOCONSULT® PERU S.A.C.
"El crecimiento necesita raíces"
Oficina: Chiclayo, Peru 
Tel: 0051-7-4253948 
Nextel: 829*8805
RPM #678851
Skype:alecoperu
INFO: http//:www.alecoconsult.com

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados todos, 
Es interesante y necesario este debate de los transgénicos y que bien que Bruno lo pone en la agenda. 
Además de los comentarios que acá se han descrito y que comparto sobre una agricultura libre de transgénicos, yo agrego un tema: 
Se trata de la dependencia de los agricultures sobre este tipo de semillas. Monsanto una de las grandes transnacionales de insumos químicos y tambien de semillas, en la primera etapa tiende su red en los países para que se empieza a producir utilizando los OGM que les pertenece. Después cuando ya se da la dependencia para seguir utilizando (e inluso cuando hay polinización de estos OGM a otros cultivos) hay que pagar el derecho de propiedad. Entonces es una manera para generar la dependencia de los agricultores sobre las semillas. 
Porque tenemos que llegar a esto? Acaso no es poner en bandeja a las garras de las grandes transnacionales, a los pequeños productores? 
Les invito también a visitar http://www.elfondodelvaso.com/2007/11/16/monsanto-y-su-leche-que-genera-cancer-quieren-entrar-al-peru/ 
Mas información vayan a youtube y busca monsanto en la india y encuentran información alarmante sobre lo que pasa en estos paises.  *César Paz*

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimado a todos, 
Como es posible de estar en favor de este multinacional que esta conquistando todo el mundo con sus semillas certificadas, que se pueden y en algunas partes del mundo, se cruzan (al contrario de lo que ellos dicen) con semillas nativas (ejemplo en Mexico)...Una vez cruzado, como tiene la nueva biotecnologia, es propiedad monsanto...y todo este proceso es legal...Que sinifica que la estrategia de este firma es de controlar todas las semillas las mas importantes del mundo lo de la alimentacion....Para tener una dependacia total de ellos, firma linda Monsanto...Tienen que mirar la pelicula el Mundo segun Monsanto pero esperando mira este en youtube y no es la unica...    
Y por favor gracias de luchar para que no entrar en este pais legalmente o ilegalmente..nunca...es por la salud y la economia de muchas personas antes de una estrategia del desmonio americano.... 
Gracias por su lucha por un mundo organico y sano, y contra el monopolo americano...  *Delfina*

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hans, Jaime y Angel: 
Felicitaciones por tocar un tema que muchas personas no le dan la importancia debida, a lo ya mencionado habría que agregar el tema de la polinización que puede producir problemas con la rica biodiversidad de nuestro país. Otro tema es el de la responsabilidad de los problemas de salud, si es que estos se llegaran a presentar en unos 20 a 30 años quien se haría responsable de los problemas ocasionados. 
Atentamente,   *Pedro Martínez Ching*
Agroprocesos S.A.C.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Completamente de acuerdo con Hans y Jaime, 
La marca país de un Perú libre de transgénicos valdrá mucho más que cualquier incremento de productividad en los commodities, que como bien dicen podemos y debemos importar como alimento a bajos precios. Un pais libre de transgénicos fortalece nuestra culinaria y su expansión al mundo, el turismo rural, hasta los textiles (algodón orgánico) y un intangible valioso: la identidad nacional.  
Ate.  *Angel Manero*

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

te felicito !!! (Hans Golz) 
Además tienes el riesgo de pérdida de material genético muy valioso que tenemos 
Los transgénicos crean dependencia y asi la no sostenibilidad. 
Para mejorar el rendimiento la mayoría de las veces podemos mejorar el manejo de post cosecha dependiendo en los cultivos.  *Jaime Castro Mendivil*

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimado Bruno, 
Gracias por el enlace en el que se puede leer la entrevista a tu papá. Lo bueno es que, según la entiendo, expone exactamente la posición a favor de los transgénicos evaluándolos desde el punto de vista de productividad y de la supuesta inocuidad en la salud. Ambos argumentos tal vez sean ciertos o tal vez no (vale la pena leer   http://www.viajerosperu.com/articulo...1&cod_art=1005 (y leerlo completo). 
Pero incluso si el aumento de la productividad -considerándola en todos los aspectos que involucra y que en parte muy bien menciona tu papá- e inocuidad fueran totalmente ciertos, nuestra posición va mucho más por el valor que tiene y que tendrá para el mercado o los mercados del mundo un país libre de transgénicos y lo que estarán dispuestos a pagar por lo que ese país les pueda vender. Un principio elemental de los negocios es tener lo que el cliente valora. La fortaleza en los negocios no está en querer vender lo que me da la gana, sinó lo que me diferencia del resto de la oferta y por lo tanto tiene mayor valor para el cliente y que por ende me hace ganar más. Yo estoy convencido que un Perú libre de transgénicos tiene esa ventaja de mercado y debe mantenerla. Hay una verdad muy sólida que es aplicable en muchos aspectos de la vida y en este caso también: nuestro país puede contaminarse y malograr su valor de mercado cuando quiera hacerlo. Siempre podrá hacerlo. Pero un país contaminado nunca más podrá quedar limpio y habrá perdido su ventaja. No habrá vuelta atrás. 
Yo usaba este argumento con mi hijo adolescente cuando hablábamos de la presión de los "amigos" para tomar licor, fumar o probar drogas. La respuesta ante esta presión debía ser simplemente "yo puedo ser como tú cuando quiera, pero tú nunca más vas a poder ser como yo". 
Para no alargar mucho esto y no aburrirte, los argumentos clásicos presentados por las productoras de estas semillas, los científicos: biólogos, genetistas, agrónomos, etc. tienen una posición totalmente ajena a lo que es MERCADO. Y nosotros debemos mantener lo que nos da mayor valor de mercado. Como dije en mi primer comentario: para qué producir transgénicos que no nos dan ni una ventaja de mercado si como libre de transgénicos ganamos más y podemos comprar lo que necesitemos de alimentos transgénicos con un saldo a favor. O sea, como ejemplo extremo: exporto 1 Kilo de trigo no transgénico por el que me pagarán 2 Dólares y para mi industria harinera puedo importar 1 Kilo de trigo transgénico que me costará 1 Dólar. Gano plata sin desabastecerme de trigo, no?  
Ahora, los argumentos de seguridad, inocuidad, intereses ampliados de las productoras de estas semillas, son temas bien discutibles y vale la pena leer el artículo al que hago referencia arriba. Por mi parte ya hace más de un año leí del lío al que había sido sometido un agricultor porque Monsanto (no recuerdo si fue en USA u otro país desarrollado) le metió un juicio de los grandes por que sus cultivos no transgénicos se habían contaminado con polen de un cultivo transgénico del vecino. Él produjo semilla con su cultivo contaminado y lo demandaron por usar esa semilla, suya, contaminada por el aire. Lo demandaron!!! Yo que él hubiera demandado a Monsanto por contaminar mis cultivos pero quién puede pues contra esa transnacional. 
Bueno, espero que esto explique un poco las diferencias entre la posición de tu papá, que probablemente no es equivocada desde los objetivos que él valora y mi posición junto con otras personas que has visto que están de acuerdo, que valoramos el resultado final como Valor de País para el mundo. Mantengamos esa ventaja al menos mientras tenga valor.  
Quedo a tu disposición para lo que consideres pertinente y te agradezco una vez más. Agradezco anticipadamente si me dices si he podido explicar al menos medianamente la diferencia entre estos dos puntos de vista.  
Saludos  *Hans Gölz* PS.: he enviado el mensaje por esta vía ya que por la lista de agronegocios rebota

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

_Esta es una respuesta que publicó el usuario CONSULTOR AGRARIO en otro tema del foro, pero que tiene que ver con éste:_ 
Veamos: 
En todos nuestros Valles, las empresas de Agroquímicos venden su producto como pan caliente. ello porque las alternativas Ecológicas o son de alto costo, o no tiene el seguimiento tecnico del caso o simplemente no son compatibles con un agroecosistema contaminado.  
¿Qué paso con las iniciativas de promover le control Biológico? Acaso no son ahora los grande fundo en la costa quienes APRENDIERON LA LECCION QUE LOS AGROQUIMICOS y ahora desarrollan programa de control integrado y/o ecológico de plagas??????. La herencia química 100% la heredaron los pequeños productores. ¿Quien norma o regula el uso? en cañete por ejemlo si siembras papa o tomate tiuene que fumigar 20 a 25 veces sabe Dios con que producto con tal de matar a la plaga. 
Los que hemos participado en poryectos de promoción de la Agricultura Orgánica, sabemos lo dificil que es lidiar con el marketing y la logística de las firmas comerciales. Aún así, hay experiencias exitosas en Cajamarca, cuzco, Arequipa que la Gente de la ANPE (Asociación Nacional de Productores Edológicos) ha logrado. Pero recapacitemos, el reto esta en la miles y miles de hectareas de nuestros valles que les aseguro en un 99% son manejadas con paquetes exclusivamente químicos. 
Entendamos la racionalidad de un productor: MERCADO, NEGOCIO , INGRESOS. Si no trabajamos con ese capital humano, la producción orgánica , amigable con el ambiente o como le llamen, no pasará de un simple cliché. 
Un abrazo molinero  *Ing. A. soto*

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

_Y esta es una opinión mía publicada en ese mismo tema del foro y que comparto también en este tema de Transgénicos vs Orgánicos:_ 
Hola Consultor Agrario: 
Me permito opinar sobre este tema, bajo mi humilde punto de vista. 
Cada vez que hay debate sobre algo, por lo general se plantean 2 alternativas bien opuestas: Transgénicos vs Orgánicos, o por ejemplo, Socialismo vs Capitalismo. 
Yo me pregunto: ¿No puede haber un punto medio?... ¿No pueden ciertos productores y ciertos productos manejarse orgánicamente, y los que definitivamente no pueden manejarse de la misma manera, mediante cultivos transgénicos o genéticamente modificados? 
Según algunos agricutlores, la agricultura orgánica en el Perú no es factible, pues las plagas acabarían con los cultivos. Sin embargo, estoy enterado -por las noticias que subo al foro- que somos los primeros productores de babano orgánico del mundo... ¿Eso es malo? 
Yo supongo que deben haber cultivos factibles de manejarse orgánicamente en nuestro país (como el banano), y otros que no. Aquellos cultivos que no pueden ser manejados ecológicamente, pueden tener una buena alternativa con la agricultura transgénica, digo yo. 
El tema es que pocos saben los efectos a largo plazo de cultivar y consumir productos genéticamente modificados, y pocos saben cuáles serán sus verdaderos efectos en contra de nuestra biodiversidad.  
Bajo mi humile opinión, creo que uno de los objetivos primordiales que deberíamos tener para conservar la fertilidad de nuestros suelos y obtener productos sanos, es reducir el uso de fertlizantes químicos y pesticidas; pero por lo poco que entiendo, eso sólo se puede lograr con cultivos orgánicos o transgénicos... Entonces ¿Por qué no un poco de los 2? 
Sin duda es un tema complicadísimo y que domino muy poco, pero si fuera posible desarrollar tecnologías de control biológico, optaría definitivamente por desarrollar la agricultura orgánica en nuestro país. 
Además, es evidente que la demanda por los productos orgánicos está creciendo exponencialmente en el mundo. 
Saludos y gracias por tus opiniones, que es lo que le falta al foro y a la agricultura en el Perú: gente consciente de la realidad, involucrada en la situación y que aporte su granito de arena.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimado Bruno 
Adjunto artículo que creo será de tu interés, hay que sopesar artículos de diferente  corrientes de opinión al respecto y cruzar información existente como la que te estoy enviando, por como sabrás el papel aguanta todo, pero no invalida la necesidad de conocer el contenido de dicho artículo. 
Cordialmente  *Gustavo Mercado*

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimado Jaime, 
Muchas gracias por su opinión y la información sobre el comportamiento de mercado (consumidores) allá. Refuerza con hechos reales los argumentos que se han planteado. 
Mi inquietud sique siendo sobre qué y cómo hacer para que no se haga efectiva la ley que aprueba el cultivo de transgénicos en el Perú. Tal vez Angel Manero conoce la vía más adecuada para hacer conocer nuestro punto de vista a nivel gobierno ya que todos los argumentos usados hasta a ahora a fovor de los transgénicos sólo repiten lo que dictan las productoras de estas semillas sin tener en cuenta el valor final para el país. 
Saludos,  *Hans*

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimado Hans  Movilizar la participacion cuidadana a nivel de firmas requiere que juntemos el 10% del padron electoral (es decir casi un millon de firmas verificadas) para pedir un referendum y establecer en la constitucion la prohibicion tacita de la produccion agropecuaria GMO. Por ese camino es materialmente dificil. Lo mas practico es movilizar la opinion publica, este foro cumple su rol, muchas personas tambien lo han hecho y valientemente como el Ministro Brack y Gaston Acurio.   Toca entonces seguir movilizando a la opinion publica via la presna, escribir a los principales programas de medios (Prensa Libre, Caretas, El Comercio. Gestion etc). De mi parte ya lo vengo haciendo cada vez que el Minag ha manifestado una posicion indefinida sobre el tema. Varios Ministros de Agricultura nos han escuchado, esperemos que el actual haga lo mismo.  Ate   *Angel Manero* 
PD. Muy a mi pesar me vere obligado a suspender el debate sobre este tema, para no saturar las cuentas de correo de los demas miembros del grupo. Pero nos quedara la tarea personal de seguir defiendo nuestra posicion.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimado  Angel  Manero 
Lamentablemente la suspensión de este tema en el foro *agronegocios* es de mucha acogida,dejará un gran vacio entre los asistentes  que como el suscrito no lo conocen  a profundidad ; personalmente estimo que  la saturación de emails será ampliamente compensada por su relevancia y trascedencia para futuro del País y por ello estaremos  como miembros del grupo muy agradecidos con su administración. El tema de transgénicos hay que conocerlo lo necesariamente bien para formarse una idea cabal  de los efectos para el país por su introducción y formarse un claro concepto de lo que está en juego. 
Por lo manifestado expreso reconsideres tu desición de suspender  este tema del foro agroindustrias , teniendo en cuenta adicionalemente el poco tiempo que ha durado. 
Saludos   *Gustavo  Mercado*

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimado Hans,   Me ha dado mucho gusto leer tu mensaje inicial sobre los transgénicos y creo que es la primera vez que se aborda este problema desde el punto de vista del MERCADO y de una forma tan clara. El Perú debe desarrollarse inteligentemente, capitalizando al máximo sus ventajas comparativas y nuestra riqueza en biodiversidad es una de ellas.      Las preguntas que haces en tu planteamiento son preguntas validas y claves, que un estudio de impacto debería responder, porque verdaderamente no se ha cuantificado el daño que los transgénicos causaría a nuestra biodiversidad y la millonaria pérdida económica que significaría para nuestro país perder su ventaja comparativa que es su condición de ser un país productor de alimentos naturales.   Es necesario hacer llegar un mensaje bien claro al gran público pero en especial a líderes de opinión y autoridades de Gobiernos Regionales, MINAM, MINAG etc. Por lo pronto he copiado tu mensaje a mi promoción de la Agraria para ir motivando un debate abierto, que debería darse en el mundo académico nacional, para que de ahí salga un mensaje que pueda comunicarse a la opinión publica.      El Perú debe posicionarse como un país productor de alimentos naturales, ecológicos u orgánicos; tenemos todo el potencial para desarrollar productos novedosos para nichos especializados, potenciar marcas propias; diseñar envases innovadores y realzar la calidad del producto para penetrar en esos mercados.   Saludos   *Kurt Manrique*

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimado Angel, 
Gustavo tiene razón que este debate cibernético debe continuar, eventualmente podria emplearse una pagina web (Blogs) o algo por el estilo, pero debe continuar, porque si nosotros que estamos involucrados en el tema y comprendemos algo mas que el común de nuestros compatriotas suspendemos el debate, tácitamente estamos dando luz verde sin ninguna barrera a los transgénicos. 
He seguido el interesante debate suscitado, creo que sí es posible impedir por ley su cultivo en el país sustentando y demostrando que es de interes nacional con el riesgo de pérdida de la biodiversidad genética originaria del Perú, por ejemplo en Costa Rica está prohibido por ley el cultivo de variedades de café distintas a la Arabica por ser de interes nacional; en los paises productores de lúpulo, insumo para las cervezas, está prohibido la tenencia de plantas masculinas (inclusive en el jardin familiar) pues podrían polinizar a las plantas femeninas productoras de la flor de lúpulo y gestar un fruto generando pérdidas económicas importantes. 
Por el lado del consumo humano está el problema, ya que es muy factible que el aceite de soya boliviano esté fabricado con soya transgénica por ejemplo, en este caso puede obligarse mediante ley a que se advierta al consumidor en las etiquetas que el producto contiene elementos transgénicos como es el caso de los cigarrillos que se indica que producen cancer. 
Saludos,  *Dante Poggi Estremadoyro*  *Tel. 51 1 445 1569*  *Fax 51 1 477 6510* *Movil 51 1 99738 3260*  *Nextel 51* 409*6135
Skype : dantepoggi*

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Muy de acuerdo con el planteamiento de analizar el tema desde un Punto de Vista de Mercado. 
Saludos,  *Enrique Rebaza B.*

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados amigos, 
Totalmente claro y conciso las palabras abajo mencionadas, gracias por la ilustración brindada; sumado a esto y con el fin de informar sobre las posibles efectos en nuestro país, me tome la molestia de buscar un video (Youtube) que lo ví hace un buen tiempo, llamado por la atención del titulo del mismo: 
El enlace siguiente:  
el video tiene una duración de 8 min y tiene por titulo *"Monsanto en la India: Suicido masivo de Granjeros"*, un documental sobre los suicidios masivos de granjeros en la India, a raiz de la introducción de las semillas transgénicas de Monsanto, interesantes palabras de la activista hindú Vandana Shiva. 
Espero pueda ayudarnos a reflexionar sobre como una compañia tan grande, puede convertir la actividad milenaria de trabajar la tierra y guardar sus semillas, en un *crimen* bajo el nombre de *"patente"*. De igual manera, ésto podría poner en riesgo nuestra biodiversidad y nuestra rica cultura alimenticia,  
Un abrazo,  *Jorge Landeo*

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Señores,   Saben ustedes lo que esta viviendo el agro algodonero del peru en estos momentos ?? son concientes, conocen de la realidad ?? sabian de que chincha se ha quedado cortisimo de semilla de algodon tanguis para sembrar , al igual que el valle de pisco y que las areas de soca se han tenido que incrementar notoriamente y el uso de pepa tambien en forma generalizada. Hay muchos valles del peru que estan destinados a ser netamente algodoneros por su regimen climatico e hidrico como muchos de la costa peruana. No todas esas areas se pueden ir a frutales de exportacion como muchos piensan, si ni siquera excisten programas solidos de reconversión, los que hay son un saludo a la bandera. Los programas de semilleros de algodón estan desapareciendo como este año es un ejemplo. Bueno los programas de propagacion de pepa que es como deberian de llamarseles ya que son son progrmas de semillrostas enmascarados. La genetica se perdio en el peru. Salvo lo que viene haciendo el instituto peruano del algodón que es algo muy incipiente y recien esta dando sus primeros frutos pero que no alcanza para cubrir las areas de siembra y para colmo ha sido tan mal manejado de que la mayoria de agricultores que trabajaron estas semillas salieron defraudados no por su poder productivvo y calidad genetica sino por el pésimo manejo de la semilla con germinaciones bajsimas.   Saben ustedes de que la india es el segundo productor de algodón del mundo después de china y que su productividad por hectarea se ha duplicado desde la introducción de las semillas transgenicas de algodón y que supera el 80 % de utilización de semilla transgenica. Cuantos agricultores hay en india ¿? Saben que area se siembra en india ¿? Saben cuanto produce india ¿? Son mas de 6,000 tm de algodón fibra, en aprox 9 millones de hectáreas, calculen cuantos agricultores son, millones y pretenden satanizar el tema del transgenico con el suicidio de agricultores que lamentablemente por su nivel de extrema pobreza, cultura y la falta de información lo cometen.   Saben ustedes de que en el peru el 85% del area es pequeña agricultura con areas menores a 5 hectareas y un agricultor promedio en el peru que siembra algodón es de un area de parcela de 3 hectareas produce 50 qq rama por hectarea, en total 150 qq rama facturando a 100 soles x quintal, 15,000 soles, restandolo lo que cuesta producir aprox 4,500 soles x hectarea, son 13,500 quedandole solo 1,500 soles en una campaña algodonera, ques la campaña anual ya que no pueden sembrar otro cultivo, sabian ustedes de esta paupérrima rentabilidad, conocen de estas cifras ¿?? Como puede sobrevivir una familia con 1,500 soles al año, expliquenme esto. Sino comenten suicido por este escenario menos lo cometeran por utilizar semillas transgenicas.   Las semillas que llevan los genes bt en algodón son variedades de algodón que se adaptan muy bien en los valles del peru tanto en productividad como en calidad de fibra. Es mas han sido ensayadas en peru las variedades de Monsanto antes de que fueran convertidas a transgenicas con muy buenos resultados. Inclusive las variedades fibermax que la bayer viene ensayando en peru tienen excelentes resultaods y en texas se siembran las mismas pero con plataforma transgenica.   El peru tiene un gran potencial de producir algodón organico o no ¿?? Por alli leeo a varios y los escucho de ver de fomentar lo organico. Sabian de que al contar con semillas de algodon transgenicas, osea bt, estas plantas de algodón no son afectadas por gusano rosado y por heliothis principales plagas del algodonero en peru por las cuales se tendria que fumigar para no perder los organos productivos y por ende la cosecha. Al no fumigar entras el esquema organico, con algunas otras variables adicionales y procesos que toma producir organico, pero es una gran herramienta para fomentar la producion de algodón organico el cual se vende al doble del precio del normal.   La Monsanto es la lider en producción de semillas de algodón del mundo. Todas sus plataformas de semillas de algodn las llevan a bt, transgenicos. Todos los principales paises productores de algodón utilizan estas semillas por que el peru dado la situación en que vive su realidad algodonera no podra utilizar semillas transgenicas. Analicen un poco mas la realidad de la agricultura nacional específicamente en cada caso y no generalicen. Conozcan la realidad del peru en el caso del algodón para argumentar correctamente.  Atentamente *Antonio rotondo*

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimado Antonio  Es indudable que lo orgánico es muy importante, pero no será suficiente para el desarrollo de nuestro agro, donde se debe pensar también en los granos andinos, frutas exóticas, toda la agroexportación actual e ir incorporando hibridos mejorados siempre con buenas prácticas agrícolas y manejo integrado de plagas. Pero mencionar que un algodón transgénico se pueda certificar como orgánico creo que es un despropósito (dónde quedaría el origen orgánico de la semilla).  De otro lado de tus cifras: 6,000 tm de algodón fibra, en aprox 9 millones de hectáreas, te rinde 0.66 kilos de fibra por hectárea, supongo que hay un error en el dato, caso contrario se entendería perfectamente el suicidio masivo je je.  Saludos  *Angel M.*

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimado señor Manero, el hecho que usted no comparta la opinión del Sr. Rotondo, no siginifica que se le baje el nivel y la altura de este importante grupo de opinion. 
Por ello con todo respecto, me parece que no es conveniente hacer mofa de la opinión de los participantes de este Grupo, creo que todas las opiniones son respetables. 
Por otro lado, al margen de las cifras y temas técnicos, tenga por seguro que muchos compartimos la preocupación de Antonio Rotondo por el futuro del algodonero en el Perú. 
Lo concreto es que si no hacemos nada por salvar el algodón en el Perú, como bien propone Antonio, la probeza de los agricultores, ahondarà mas el problema social que hoy ya vienen atravesando.  *Martin Reano Vera*
Comite Textil S.N.I.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimado Martin 
Mis disculpas si mi respuesta deja entrever una "mofa" sobre la preocupacion de Antonio, de quien discrepo en este tema, pero reconozco el valioso emprendimiento que promueve en la costa norte.
Las "sonrisas" van dirigidas al tema de los "suicidios masivos" que nos remonta a las epocas del oscurantismo. 
　
Saludos *Angel M.*

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

disculpen una correccion  la produccion de la india son aproximadamente 5.2 millones de tm. La produccion de la china son 7.2 millones de tm. La produccion del peru es 55 mil toneladas.    slds   *antonio rotondo*

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimado Sr. Antonio Rotondo, 
Gracias por la información y sus comentarios. Todo lo que Usted menciona no hace más que rerforzar nuestra posición de que *el Perú no debe permitir el cultivo de vegetales transgénicos porque simplemente no existe un análisis ni lejanamente adecuado de la conveniencia o no conveniencia de hacerlo*. Me refiero a un *Análisis Estratégico completo* pero cuyo resultado final se debe traducir en un balance en Soles -o Dólares o la moneda que sea-. Ese análisis debe partir de *evaluar la evolución de demanda para las opciones trangénica vs. la no trangénica vs. la covencional vs. la orgánica*. No es el momento de describir cómo debe hacerse un Análsis Estratégico para el tema que nos ocupa pero en principio el objetivo es medir en base a todas las variables pertinentes, *lo que nos conviene como país*, no como Hans Gölz ni como algodoneros o esparragueros, etc. Porque entiendo que el beneficio del país a la larga es el beneficio de todos sus ciudadanos no sólo en el corto plazo sinó para los que nos siguen también. 
Es mi posición firme respecto a este tema que la única forma en la que se puede y debe tomar una decisión es luego de hacer un análisis correcto. Todos los argumentos esgrimidos hasta ahora -incluso por personalidades que en otros temas solían tener opiniones que parecían cátedra, como el Señor Fernando Cillóniz-, sólo presentan lo que se cree, nos han hecho creer, se quiere creer, se imagina o nos interesa nos gusta o nos desagrada. 
Entonces, la única alternativa honesta y posible es: no podemos permitir el cultivo de transgénicos porque hay indicios en la evolución del comportamiento de los mercados de alimentos y derivados de vegetales suficientes que respaldan que si Perú se contamina, perderá una de sus pocas ventajas competitivas y por tanto muuucho dinero hoy y en el futuro. Y no se debe permitir antes de tener los elementos de evaluación serios y profesionales porque una vez que estemos "contaminados" por decirlo de alguna forma, no habrá vuelta atrás. Sin embargo si no estamos "contaminados" podemos hacerlo cuando veamos que es conveniente. ¿Me equivoco o no? 
Si finalmente un análisis serio -¿quién podrá hacerlo?- muestra que nos iría mejor y a nuestros hijos y nietos con un Perú transgénico, entonces bienvenido,que se siembre los transgénicos.  
Por último un breve comentario a lo que menciona Usted sobre la escacez de semillas y lo relacionado: da a entender que es un descuido de los organismos o instituciones correspondientes del estado y de los propios algodoneros. No entiendo por qué la solución estaría en las semillas transgénicas. Además Usted menciona que Monsanto y Bayer por ejemplo, hicieron pruebas con variedades no transgénicas que dieron muy buen resultado. Por qué no usar esas entonces? Y como menciono arriba, se ha hecho un análsis para ver si el algodón peruano libre de transgénico no valdrá más que el transgénico para los mercados del mundo? Sabemos si habrá mercados que paguen bien por un algodón ni siquiera orgánico, sinó sólo convencional cuanod todos los demás países algodoneros sólo puedna ofrecer transgénico? Estoy llevando la duda al extremo pero es así como se debe hacer esta evaluación. 
Y claro que estoy dejando de lado otros aspectos como la incocuidad en la salud, lo ridículo de las leyes y de la pretención de Monsanto o la compañia que sea con sus argumentos para denunciar a agricultores por usar semilla sin permiso y otras barbariddes pero que también deberían formar parte de la evaluación. 
Quedo a disposición de todo el que tenga claro cómo apoyar que las cosas se hagan pensando en el país.  
Atentamente, *Hans Gölz*

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

En un comentario al señor Manero le precisaba. 
"No es exacto que los agricultores no tienen las garantías para respaldar la obligación. El valor de la propiedad excede largamente lo solicitado. Una hectárea de pequeña propiedad en costa está entre los 5 mil y 12 mil dólares por hectàrea. Los cultivos sensible, dígase maìz, algodón, arroz; tienen necesidades de inversión que están entre los mil y 1500 dólares por hectàrea. Tampoco es cierto que sean demandantes no calificados. Incluso actualmente, los pocos que acceden a créditos pagan tasas mínimas enormes, 3.5 % mensual en las Cajas de Ahorro. 22% en soles en Agrobanco. Obama se escandalizaba de tasa de 40 % por los créditos a consumidores. Eso es una bicoca aquí. El punto es que no son rentables, que no es lo mismo que decir que no puedan ser competitivos. Son sabios los agricultores al ser conservadores con los créditos.
El problema por tanto es bien de productividad o bien de precios." 
A ello le debo agregar que tampoco es un problema de escacez de recursos financieros sea en la banca privada o en el Estado, estos abundan. 
Respecto al algodón debo señalar que ni China, ni USA, ni la EU, ni la India, ni Brazil, con todo su paquete de algodón transgénico sería competencia para nuestro tanguis y nuestro pima peruano sin los graciosos subsidios de sus estados. 
Y no solamente subsidios a la fase agrícola, lo son también a las fases de  mercadeo. comercialización, clasificación, trnasformación en hilados, tejidos y confecciones.  
Pretender que la rentabilidad del algodonero es solamente un asunto de productividad y de costos de producción en su fase agrícola, para llegar a la conclusión que los transgenicos es la mejor alternativa, es sesgar el analisis del problema para llegar a una conclusión predeterminada y eso no es ciencia sino "economia vulgar". 
El algodón como el maiz amarillo y el arroz son cultivos similares en tanto extensión y en tanto agentes. Responden a la pequeña producción del 85 % de las tierras. 
Acaso la solución al arroz de la costa es arroz transgenico. Que la abuela de Monsanto vaya a comer arroz transgenico con BT y con genes resistentes a los defoliantes. Ademas los agricultores peruanos de arroz han sacado en el año 2008 hasta 4 mil dolares por hectarea. Entonces el problema principal no es productividad, ni mercado, ni financiamiento, ni seguros, ni etc. Es precios. Es rentabilidad agraria. 
El caso del maiz amarillo es diferente. Por una estabilidad de precios, con la franja de precios, el maiz se protegio de un maiz importado a 80 US/t. El precio minimo de ingreso era de 117 US/t. Con ese precio los maizeros lograron incrementar la productividad promedio de 3.5 t/ha a 7.5 t/ha en 8 años. Sin ayuda de nadie, ni del Estado. Simplemente introduciendo reinversion. Un 25% de los agricultores de maiz está cerca de los 10 t/ha promedio y obtienen utilidades y son solventes. Usan semillas certificadas no GMO. Es que creen que Monsanto está interesado en los pobres agricultores que están en promedio abajo de las 7 t/ha. No. Ellos desearían que el segmento solvente pase a GMO para vender el paquete GMO para 75 mil hectáreas. Probablemente ello le signifique al agricultor de este segmento (está por demostrarse) llegar a 11 t/ha. Es decir el incremento marginal en términos de volumen sera menor, el costo mayor, pero las utilidades para MOnsanto bastante mejores. Es decir, montar su negocio sobre la parte más solvente del mercado. Por si acaso, ya no como pollo alimentado por el maiz transgenico. ASi lo quieren tambien los japoneses. Hay quienes sostienen que el incremento del cancer obedece que el sistema inmunologico del hombre que en su base de datos de 4 mil millones de años de evolución no tiene registrado a los GMOS y por eso es vulnerable. Además, los precios actuales del maiz por encima de los 150 US/t lo hacen atractivo respecto al importado, que viene quebrado, sin el nucleo, y encima GMO. 
El caso del algodón es similar al maíz. Pero la asimetría del mercado agricola, la exoneracion de los aranceles a la importacion de la fibra y la reduccion de aranceles a las importaciones de hilados tejidos y confecciones no solamente han puesto al algodón peruano en menores condiciones de rentabilidad, sino encima, le han quitado el mercado interno. Nada nos garantiza, como en la India, que la introducción, de los GMOS, ademas de un negocio para Monsanto, sea una alternativa  de rentabilidad para los agricultores. Es preferible construir las condiciones de competitividad y rentabilidad para el algodon peruano y darnos el tiempo para evaluar si los GMOS son una alternativa economica pero sobre todo ambiental. 
Competitividad, sí, pero con competencia en igualdad de condiciones.  *Hugo G. Cárdenas Somocurcio*

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Completamente de acuerdo contigo, es mas hasta la quinta generación de Monsanto a fin de que vieran preventivamente los efectos de los transgénicos que nadie puede asegurar que mas adelante no habrían efectos negativos.  El ser Humano,especie rara, en el tiempo se ha encargado de explotar a su propia especie, experimentar en su especie y beneficiarse de su especie las mas de las veces sin medir consecuencias o si daña a sus congéneres incluso sin importarle si afecta el entorno de si mismo.  Me parece que es como crear algo para hacer un gran negocio sobretodo si se esta como en un mercado casi monopolizado.  Yo laboré en una empresa subsidiaria de una empresa que esta atrás de este tema de transgénicos hoy en dia,antes lo estuvo en el campo de los agroquímicos,los mismos que dejaron de ser un negocio para dicha empresa,motivo por lo que vendió la parte dedicada a los agroquímicos.  El tema de los transgénicos es muy complejo,pero en el fondo no se debe jugar con lo poco que nos queda de material genético limpio,disponible para todo el mundo sin tener que depender de un grupo minoritario que lo único que quiere es el beneficio económico.  Se debe proteger por todos los medios nuestro patrimonio genético en lo que a especies autóctonas se refiere,con los plazos y leyes que las protejan, esto no nos va a poner a la saga de nadie sino por el contrario,pero para lo mismo debemos ser responsables y menos interesados, la humanidad lo reclama así.  Los agroquímicos con que trabajé dejaron de actuar y se crearon otros que dejarán de actuar de manera que como muchos productos derivados de la investigación, siguen contaminando la naturaleza, pareciera que la "investigación" (no toda supongo) lo unico que da como efecto es el deterioro de la capa de ozono, el medio ambiente, del recurso agua ya escazo y muchos otros efectos negativos. A la mar van a parar millones de residuos tóxicos(radioactivos,plásticos,etc.algunos de los cuales demoran en degradarse muchos años que ni lo vamos a ver ninguno de nosotros ,los efectos digo), como si al ser humano no le importara dónde vive o de qué vive. Tengo a veces la sensación de algunos seres humanos les encanta creer que son como DIOS y quieren hacer y crear cosas sin impotarles lo que puedan dañar. De la misma manera es este tema de los transgénicos,ahora se esta buscando los conejillos de indias para ver como ganan de pasada y llenan su arcas, de eso se trata en el fondo,ojalá nuestras autoridades actúen seriamente (cosa poco usual), técnicamente, responsablemente  y tratando de velar por la mayoría sin afectar lo maravilloso de nuestra naturaleza que poco a poco se va reduciendo,debemos ver nuestro continente como el pulmón sano que le queda al mundo con sus especies valiosas patrimonio de la humanidad.  atentamente *cesar ruiz*

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimado Antonio 
Consideremos a los 5 países mayores productores de fibra del mundo: China, India, USA, Brazil y Pakistan, que representan el 83 % de la producción mundial, todos transgénicos; el consumo de fibra en China y Pakistán excede por encima del 30% a la producción, en India y Brazil representan el 78 % del consumo (exportan 22 %) y solo USA consume el 26 %, es decir exporta el 74 % de su producción. No obstante estas cifras son engañosas, porque no consideran el consumo de fibra en la forma de hilados, tejidos y confecciones, donde los promedios de los USA y la EU bordean los 27 Kg/per capita, mientras los paises en desarrollo, BRIC incluido, apenas llegan a los 8, mientras que paises como el nuestro están en los 3 Kg. 
El enorme consumo de fibra en la forma de confecciones de los países del primer mundo impulsó una competencia feroz. El resultado es que todo el mundo se ha dirigido a esos mercados saturándolo, bajando los precios, con enormes sacrificios para los paises exportadores (no solamente los grandes), que no solamente se involucraron en subsidiar su agricultura (para ser competitivos con el algodón americano) sino subsidiando a sus exportadores de prendas. En otras palabras, subsidiando el consumo de los màs ricos, para llenarse de reservas en dólares. 
Esta era esta liquidada pues la farra consumista se acabó en el primer mundo. Eso no quiere decir que no siga siendo un gran mercado. 
Todos los grandes exportadores de prendas, China, India, Brazil, Pakistán, etc. hoy miran hacia adentro, cuidan su mercado interno y mantienen una enorme ventaja al disponer no solamente de grandes mercados sino también el disponer por lo menos del 78 % del algodón necesario para su consumo orientado a su mercado interno y al mercado externo. 
Esos países están dando enormes facilidades para que sea rentable vender prendas hechas con su algodón y desarrollar su mercado interno, así como lo hicieron con su mercado externo. Este giro lo han dado hace cinco años. 
No obstante, nosotros seguimos en la antiguedad. No solamente hemos entregado nuestro mercado de hilados a las importaciones de India, sino también crecientemente nuestro mercado de tejidos y confecciones al mercado asiático. Hoy los hilanderos se quejan de que 9 % de arancel es insuficiente protección. Nuestros amigos tejedores y confeccionistas deben estar angustiados porque el 17 % de protección, con un dólar devaluado es un atentado a la industria de la confección. 
Y los algodoneros? La producción de fibra peruana representa el 19% del consumo total de fibra de algodón en el Perú y es un desatre total. Y las importaciones de fibra vienen 100 % de USA, a arancel 0 %. Encima están perjudicados por el drawback, pues este subsidia las exportaciones textiles y de prendas hechas con algodón americano o con hilados y tejidos asiáticos. Incluso el 8 % es tan generoso, que más de un empresario ha tenido la tentación de exportar piedras o de importar prendas  asiáticas,  cambiarle la etiqueta y reexpotarlas. Eso no significa que no sea partidario de apoyar a nuestra industria textil y algodonera, por supuesto que sí, pero con resultados para el pais. 
Insisto, que mientras este modelo no cambie es irrelevante discutir la productividad. Eso no significa que no sea importante. Es importantisimo, pues mientras en seis meses se puede cambiar la politica comercial del algodón peruano, reconvertir a la agricultura algodonera nos va a tomar no menos de 5 años. Pues el daño hecho es enorme. Comenzando por la destrucción de los semilleristas. 
Si se quiere seguir con el modelo, sean consecuentes, bajen a 0% el arancel de los hilados, tejidos y confecciones. Entonces veremos a nuestros amigos de la SNI, de ADEX, de Gamarra y a los algodoneros de la mano, como siempre debieron estar. Probablemente, también veamos al embajador norteamericano sumarse a esa alianza en  defensa de la industria textil y de confecciones local que consume su fibra. Hoy debe estar muy preocupado, pues debiera informar a su país que la cada vez creciente  cantidad de algodón importado en la forma de hilados, tejidos y confecciones provenientes de los países asiáticos es mayor que la cantidad de fibra importada a los USA. 
Por tanto, son  aspectos importantes de un mismo problema. La politica comercial de la cadena del algodón peruano. La política de reducción de los costos de producción y la productividad. 
Brevemente respecto a lo segundo. Australia es el paìs de mayor productivad, 1906 Kg de fibra por hectárea. Brazil y China ya están por los 1250 kg por hectárea. India es diferente, pues vienen de promedios de 350 Kg por hectárea, pues hay millones de pequeños productores que no son cultivadores sino recolectores. Y les ha ido muy mal con los transgenicos. Pues el paquete es màs idòneo para las grandes extensiones tipo Matogrosso, USA, Australia. Dicen que quieren hacer un paquete transgéncios para pequeña propiedad, incluso para enfrentar la sequía y la escacéz de agua. Tienen a India con sus millones de pequeños productores como conejillos de Indias. Podemos esperar unos diez años para ver si los convierten en agricultores rentables o la agricultura algodonera orgànica les es una mejor alternativa. Recién el partido empieza. Por qué tomar partido en este momento.  
El tema comercial está ligado a la opción tecnológica. Efectivamente puedes tener 1200 Kg promedio con transgenicos, costos relativamente bajos pero también precios de mercado muy bajos y una competencia mundial del 98.5 % de los productores del mundo que están en similar situación. 
Otra opción es diferenciar nuestro algodón y nuestra industria textil y confecciones. Nuestra aptitud algodonera en costa es óptima. Desarrollar metas razonables con fibras extra largas convencionales no transgenicas o con fibras tanguis y extra largas orgánicas, que efectivamente tienen mayor costo de producción, menor productividad pero también mayor precio. Son las únicas alternativas de corto y mediano plazo para valles como Pisco y Chincha con grandes problemas de sales y agua. 
En el largo plazo, estos valles debieran acumular no menos de 20 mil dólares de inversiones para tecnificarse e ir a cultivos màs sofisticados. Nuevamente la pregunta, es la opción orgánica o la transgéncia convencional  la más rentable. Convertir al Perú en un paraíso trangènico gastronómico o un paraíso orgánico gastronómico. Todo parece indicar que es la segunda vía. TRansitar de lo convencional a lo orgánico cuesta no menos de tres años y mucho esfuerzo de educación e investigación. Pasar de lo orgánico a lo transgénico, probablemente solamente cuatro firmas de oscuros funcionarios, un reglamento burocrático y ya está. 
Saludos  *Hugo G. Cárdenas Somocurcio*
Celular 998858173

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimado Sr. Cárdenas, 
Gracias por la cátedra en este tema. Definitivamente me ha enseñado Usted bastante y me permite tener más claro aún el panorama respecto a cómo debe ser el trabajo a realizar para poder tener un diagnóstico de lo conventiente al país. 
Atentamente, *Hans Gölz*

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

La problemática de la semilla de papa es algo parecida a lo que sucede en algodón, casi toda la semilla que se usa en el cultivo de papa es papa de consumo, no es semilla. Sin embargo, impunemente se vende y usa como semilla. La explicación es lógica, el productor papero no tiene ningún incentivo para invertir en semilla de calidad porque el mercado no le pagara un mejor precio por su cosecha.   No conozco el mercado del algodón, pero es bien conocida la excelente calidad del Tanguis que debe reflejarse en una mejor cotización y precio por quintal en el mercado. Por lo que resulta inexplicable que las autoridades no realicen una labor de fiscalización en desmotadoras, y que SENASA no asesore en el control de las principales plagas para no arruinar el mercado del algodón.  Yo creo que un buen manejo integrado en el cultivo del algodón, tecnificación y uso de semilla de calidad certificada puede mejorar la competitividad de los algodoneros. La investigación y mejoramiento genético deben de acompañar ese proceso. Hace muchos años el valle de Cañete fue un modelo de aplicación exitosa del manejo integrado, porque no se puede repetir esa experiencia hoy en día?  Aunque las ventajas del Bt son conocidas, personalmente no estoy tan convencido que la tecnología de los transgénicos sea una buena alternativa para nuestro país.  Un productor solo invertirá en semilla si su mercado es un mercado exigente en calidad y le paga un buen precio que justifique su inversión. En que casos la semilla transgénica ayudará al productor nacional a mejorar su rentabilidad?   Me preocupa que la introducción de semillas transgénicas en un mercado de semillas tan desordenado como el peruano, con escaso o nulo control de las autoridades, pueda generar una situación caótica fuera de control de consecuencias insospechadas para la competitividad de nuestro país. El caso debe evaluarse en todas sus aristas.  Saludos *Kurt*

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

la verdad que felicito a todos por sus ilustradas opiniones, Sr. Manero estos emails deberias hacerselos llegar a los funcionarios decisores y/o congresistas y/o Ministro de la Produccion para que puedan dicernir bien y decidir lo mejor para el Peru.
atte  *Carlos Cruz O.*
tel:98151869 nextel 815*1869
email: carlos_cruz63@hotmail.com
visita: www.perucalendario.com
CALENDARIO PERUANO TE RECUERDO PERU

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimado Carlos  Muchos de los funcionarios referidos forman parte de este grupo. Pero entiendo la preocupacion de que muchos aportes importantes no son tomados en cuenta en la toma de decisiones.   Precisamente en estos momentos nos encontramos implementando un proyecto (No Politico) que apuntara en ese sentido. Esperamos con suerte realizar el lanzamiento en un par de meses.   Ate   *Angel Manero*  PD. Sin tildes intencionalmente.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Para toda la comunidad en general   *OTRO LINGOTE DE ORO QUE VA PERDER EL FAMOSO MENDIGO DEL BANCO DE ORO*  *La producción organica.*   Linda fabula que nos la cuentan desde que somos muy pequeños y que todo peruano se la cree hasta ahora, inclusive los que ya pasamos de los cincuenta años.  El tema que deseo tratar con este titulo es el correspondiente a la introducción y establecimiento de cultivos transgenicos en nuestro país.   Soy de la opinión que el tema por discutir no esta en los beneficio ni problemas que trae consigo el cultivo de transgenicos, sino el pensar y definir cual es lo más conveniente para el país según las aptitudes que presenta nuestro territorio y la distribución del benéfico que traería consigo la producción que se escoja.   Nuestra patria es un territorio con un reducido área agrícola y aun mas todavía, retaceada en muchos microclimas, pudiendo pensar y ojo solo pensar en competir con las grandes llanuras agrícolas de Europa, EE.UU. o Argentina, solo en los cortos valles de la costa. Es por esta razón, que es determinante en producción agrícola, que yo me inclino a orientar al país en la producción orgánica, tenemos numerosos climas ,infinidad de microclimas y pequeñas extensiones agrícolas en todos ellos, lo que nos beneficia GRANDEMENTE en la producción orgánica, no en viveros, sino en forma extensiva para que hasta el mas pobre pueda cultivar productos orgánicos con muy poca inversión así como lo vienen haciendo con éxito nuestros compatriotas de la selva con el café y el cacao. Casos muy exitosos de peruanos pobres.  El caso es- ¿ cual es la política de estado al respecto?. Perdón Señor Presidente, deje que los zapateros hagan los zapatos del país y que los pinten muy bonitos. Usted dedíquese a establecer políticas de estado para orientar el potencial del Perú a la producción orgánica. No espere por desidia (costumbre de empleado publico)que el tiempo pase y que la gente haga lo que le de la gana (como ya empieza a suceder con el maíz transgénico del norte) para después recién querer reglamentarlo, ya que estos actos son imposible de dar marcha atrás. Esta es una nueva oportunidad que nos pone el destino en las manos para el desarrollo y capitalización de la actividad agropecuaria nacional.   Yo soy una persona muy orgullosa que jamás le he pedido nada al estado, al cual solo le agradezco haber pagado mis estudios en la LA MOLINA pero en este caso veo la gran oportunidad que ha estado esperando la agricultura y ganadería nacional y no me puedo quedar callado. La producción orgánica es un anillo que le queda exacto al dedo de todos los agricultores desde el minifundista hasta al comunero, pasando por el empresario. Por este motivo señor presidente le pido por favor, por el bienestar y desarrollo de nuestro país empiece a trabajar y consulte con profesionales probos el tema de una política agropecuaria orientada a la producción orgánica. No se fíe de los profesionales de carrera de nuestros ministerios pues a ellos en su gran mayoría no les interesa el país sino solo su trabajo y los ingresos que puedan obtener. Como ejemplo de estos empleados del Perú le cito la ley de los productos nutraceuticos que hace siete años duerme el sueño de los justos sin que a la fecha se la reglamente, solo por la decidía de los profesionales del MINSA, no les interesa el bolsillo ni la salud de los peruanos, no les interesa el país solo sus ingresos y su estatus. Igual sucede en el MINAG, sino recuerde que el desarrollo agrícola del país se ha realizado por iniciativa del empresariado privado no por decisión y apoyo de las autoridades, las cuales se han subido al coche cuando este ya estaba en marcha.  Piensen bien amigos del grupo, la producción orgánica le cae como anillo al dedo al Perú por sus microclimas y áreas de cultivo retaceado en diferentes microclimas, pues el área agrícola del país no esta en una sola llanura sino en pedacitos que pertenecen a diferentes pisos ecológicos. Esta situación hasta nos beneficia por el control sanitario que se puede ejercer en ellos, convirtiendo todo el pais en un hermoso huerto casero.   Atentamente.  *Ing. Wilson Ortiz* Instituto Naturista Joseph Orval Telfefono ( 511) 5672429 Telefax ( 511) 5679295 Jr. Belen 738A - 201 Lima 31 - Peru natura-orval@speedy.com.pe

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados todos, 
Considero que el asunto transgénico tiene una orientación global. Es decir que ni con oponernos todos en el Perú, evitaríamos completamente  su aparición y comercialización. No estoy a favor, simplemente intento sopesar varios factores que intervienen. Especialmente por la invisible acción técnica y científica de los decidores de política agraria y ambiental en nuestro pais. 
La lucha es dura y realmente desproporcionada pero tampoco están las cosas como para tirar la toalla, sino para empezar la batalla, porque implica problemas éticos, políticos, económicos, y de salud pública y cuidado de los ciudadanos.  
En la prosa transgénica existe una promesa de poder alimentar al mundo entero dada la explosión demográfica mundial. Pero los resultados científicos no prueban aún que los rendimientos sean superiores. Más bien se habla de fracaso en la promesa. Tampoco se demuestra que las modificaciones no acarrean problemas de salud.  
Alcanzo enlaces para aportar a la formación de una opinión más integral del tema:  Failure to Yield: Evaluating the Performance of Genetically Engineered Crops (April 2009),  Doug Gurian-Sherman http://www.ucsusa.org/assets/documents/food_and_agriculture/failure-to-yield.pdf
Evaluacíon que cataloga como modestos los rendimientos de cosechas bajo ingeniería genética, tras 13 años de uso desde el inicio de su comercializacion en US.  Evalúa otras alternativas agroecológicas para el control de plagas que puedan ser más eficientes para paises en desarrollo, frente a los transgenicos que han demostrado limitado impacto. Los rendimientos operacionales en maiz (GE) no alcanzan ni al 5%, segun esa evaluación. 
Comentarios en español este blog de Puerto Rico, http://bioseguridad.blogspot.com/  a la Evaluación de Doug Gurian-Sherman. 
Un saludo cordial,  *Lilian Maura*

----------


## gpacheco

*Semillas transgénicas están convirtiendo en estériles los campos de cultivo de Perú, sostienen*  *Lima, oct. 14 (ANDINA).-* El uso de semillas transgénicas en los campos de cultivo de diversos departamentos del país los está volviendo estériles y, en consecuencia, inservibles, advirtió hoy la presidenta de la Federación Nacional de Mujeres Campesinas, Artesanas, Indígenas Nativas y Asalariadas del Perú (Femucarinap), Lourdes Huanca.  
Para que las semillas transgénicas broten, por haber sido genéticamente modificadas, se requiere del uso de abonos químicos, que malogran la tierra, le quita sus propiedades, por eso después de dos siembras esa tierra ya no produce más. 
La lideresa de las mujeres del campo señaló que desde tiempos milenarios las mujeres del campo seleccionan las semillas andinas o criollas, las siembran, cosechan y vuelven a sembrar muchas veces más, porque esta práctica no afecta a los campos. 
Huanca pidió al Gobierno que considere a las mujeres del campo, que son pieza fundamental en la alimentación del país, y que toda política que se adopte respecto al agro privilegie a hombres y mujeres del campo, antes que a las transnacionales extranjeras. 
Las mujeres del campo tenemos derecho a que nuestros hijos reciban una buena alimentación, pero hoy vivimos también la contaminación de nuestros ríos por culpa de las mineras y ninguna autoridad hace algo. Nuestros hijos son los más perjudicados y esa es nuestra principal preocupación.  
Un centenar de mujeres campesinas, nativas e indígenas, irá mañana jueves a las 07:30 horas a la sede de la Presidencia del Consejo de Ministros (PCM), en Miraflores, para presentar un pliego de reclamos. Dejarán de regalo sacos de semillas.  
Luego partirán a la Organización de las Naciones Unidas para la Agricultura y la Alimentación (FAO), en Miraflores; y después culminarán su recorrido en la Organización Internacional del Trabajo (OIT), en San Isidro.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados todos. 
habiendo leido bastante comentarios vertidos en este foro me animo a escribir lo siguiente. 
-El Peru, conjuntamente con Ecuador y Bolivia constituye el centro geografico de diversidad genetica en los Andes, que descubriera N.I. Vavilov en los años 20 del siglo pasado. 
-Despues de los sovieticos vendrian expediciones de todos los paises industrializados a saquear nuestros tesoros. Los recursos geneticos,han sido, son y seran, recursos estrategicos para cualquier nacion ( es la base de los alimentos). Y no la sandez de decir que son recursos de la Humanidad(acaso el petroleo, el oro son recursos de la Humanidad). 
-Solo hay 08 centros geograficos de diversidad genetica en el mundo. Y en esos otros China, India, principalmente esta prohibido siquiera sacar una semillita. Bueno ni que decir del Peru. 
-Por los escenarios que se vienen : escasez del petroleo, cambio climatico, fertilizantes sinteticos con precios elevados, demandas de alimentos libres de pesticidas y transgenicos, etc, nos indican hacia donde le conviene a los productores agricolas desarrollarse. 
-Mexico, otro centro de diversidad genetica, centro de origen del maiz, y en donde ni se respeta dicha condicion ya esta contaminado por transgenicos de maices introducidos ilegalmente (informe de Chapela y otros).  
-No pues, no hay ilusion que hacerse. Al parecer la politica de los que impulsan los transgenicos es: comtaminarlo todo y desprestigir a todos sus oponentes: Ni Gaston Acurio se salva de esa. Y justamente Mexico es nuestro espejo, en donde podemos mirar lo que va a pasar aca. 
-El Peru tiene una tradicion Milenaria de agricultura y de otros saberes y un sincretismo propio de su desarrollo historico, si como una Nacion hemos de nacer, pues las nuevas generaciones demostraran las que las anteriores no pudieron hacer: luchar y vencer. 
-Son mas de 300,000 has de agricultura organica en el pais hoy en dia, desarrolladas en su mayoria por pequeños agricultores. Si pues, el Peru es la construccion de la gente del pueblo, con todas sus lastres y con todo su estoicismo, y sigue avanzando y seguira haciendolo, y en esa rueda de progreso nos unimos como un solo hombre. 
saludos *Ruben Moreno*

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Los primeros datos del genoma de este tubérculo abren las puertas a la creación de variedades más resistentes a enfermedades   Primero fueron el arroz, el trigo y el maíz. Estos tres alimentos, considerados básicos para buena parte de la población mundial, no guardan ya casi ningún secreto en términos genéticos. La secuenciación de su genoma, desvelada en 2002, 2007 y 2008, culmina ahora con el de la patata ("Solanum tuberosum"), que está a punto de ver completada la investigación de su mapa genético. ¿Qué utilidad tendrá en un futuro este hallazgo? Además de crear variedades más resistentes a las plagas que amenazan y ponen en peligro la producción de este tubérculo, los expertos confían en ofrecer a los ciudadanos un alimento con mejores cualidades nutritivas.   Mas información en: http://www.consumer.es/seguridad-alimentaria/ciencia-y-tecnologia/2009/10/14/188544.php  Que tengan un buen día *Félix Alejandro Rangel Morales*

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Apreciados amigos y colegas: 
Por razones exclusivamente académicas, desde el 2001 hemos venido trabajando en el estudio y actualización docente sobre el tema de los transgénicos en general.  
Los denominados  GMO Genetically Modified Organismos u Organismos Genéticamente Modificados, reciben también la denominación de GE (Genetically Engineered).  
La manipulación genética viene ocurriendo desde hace tiempo en el mundo, tanto en animales como en vegetales.  
Existe una gran controversia sobre el tema desde hace más de 18 años, que fué cuando se lanzó al mercado de los EE.UU de N.A. una gran cantidad de productos alimenticios genéticamente modificados, sin haber obtenido previamente la indispensable autorización del FDA Food and Drug Administration. Es decir, alimentos que empezaron a venderse masivamente solo con autorización comercial, pero sin el Pase Sanitario respectivo. 
Al día de hoy existen dos posiciones antagónicas que defienden sus puntos de vista en función de sus propios intereses. 
Frente al inconveniente resultante de NO SABER A QUIEN CREER, a partir del 2003 ahondamos el nivel de alcance y de profundidad de nuestro trabajo de estudio e investigación.  
Afortudamente, llegamos a tener acceso a versiones AUTENTICAMENTE BASADAS EN EL RIGOR CIENTIFICO INDISPENSABLE, más aún tratándose de un tema que implica de manera directa la salud y la vida de seres humanos, anmales y plantas.  
Estas dos últimas categorías se vuelven obviamente importantes, por el simple hecho de que son PARTE DE LA CADENA DE ABASTECIMIENTO ALIMENTARIA. (Food Supply Chain) 
En esta oportunidad, nos complace compartir con ustedes las fuentes DIGNAS DE TODO CREDITO de las cuales nos estamos valiendo para aprender lo poco que sabemos sobre la materia y sobre todo, para mantenernos actualizados sobre la misma.  
En el sitio Web www.unionofconcernedscientists.org/ encontrarán LO MAS SELECTO DEL CONOCIMIENTO CIENTIFICO Y TECNOLOGICO ACERCA DE LOS TRANSGENICOS. 
La Union de Cientificos Preocupados (Union of Concerned Scientists) está formada por los DOCENTES DE TODAS LAS FACULTADES DEL INSTITUTO TECNOLOGICO DE MASSACHUSSETS. Se trata del renombrado MIT el cual por su bien ganado prestigio mundial, no necesita carta de presentación. Resumiendo: El MIT cuenta con las Escuelas de Biología e Ingeniería más famosas de USA y gran parte del mundo. 
Al visitar el site, les sugerimos ir a "ABOUT US" donde resumen su historia, explican quienes forman la Unión, los servicios de asesoría permanente que le son solicitados por el Gobierno y el Congreso de USA, antes de tomar decisiones sobre temas que requieren indispensablemente del  verdadero conocimiento científico y tecnológico y que, lógicamente, no pueden basarse meramente en simples opiniones de aficionados.  
Sobre la base de dicho asesoramiento, se dictan leyes y regulaciones en USA, donde también desgraciadamene, se imponen en muchas oportunidades el poder político y económico, trastocando la posibilidad de una toma de decisiones fundamentada en los principios éticos y morales que deberían estar siempre presentes.  
En el mismo site encontrarán ustedes accesos directos a "FOOD" (Alimentos) y "AGRICULTURE" (Agricultura) de donde podrán extraer información y conocimiento científico válido y confiable sobre la manipulación genética de los seres vivos. 
De la lectura detenida y comprendida de este material, el lector podrá sin lugar a dudas instruirse adecuadamente y ADOPTAR UNA POSICION PERSONAL frente al problema. 
Existe además gran cantidad de material relativo a los transgénicos, los riesgos, las amenazas, los hechos ya comprobados, las tendencias actuales. Dicho material adopta posiciones tanto a favor como en contra de los transgénicos.  
Para leer opiniones a favor pueden visitar la página Web. www.monsanto.com que es la empresa que comercializa mayoritariamente los commodities transgénicos que de manera masiva son distribuidos en todo el mundo. 
Para leer material contrario a los transgénicos pueden visitar los siguientes sites: www.truefoodnow.org/ www.calgefree.org/ www.seedsofdecption.org/  
Para finalizar, resulta muy preocupante en nuestro país, apreciar que las personas que DEBERIAN CONOCER EL TEMA EN PROFUNDIDAD, tanto por los cargos públicos que desempeñan, como por la responsabilidad que les alcanza al permitir que la inmensa mayoría del pueblo peruano siga SIN SIQUIERA SABER LO QUE ES UN TRANGENICO y por ese desconocimiento, NO PUEDA EJERCER SU DERECHO A DECIDIR SI LO CONSUME O NO LO CONSUME.  
La gravedad del problema debería DESDE HACE MUCHO TIEMPO haber generado POR LO MENOS UN PROGRAMA DE EDUCACION AL CONSUMIDOR que viniendo desde las altas esferas del Gobierno, nos permta a todos los peruanos DECIDIR si estamos dispuestos a permitir o no, ser utilizados como CONEJILLOS DE PRUEBA por las empresas fabricantes de alimentos GE.  
Cordiales saludos a todos.  *CENDES.* Centro de Entrenamiento para el Desarrollo.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

La ONG "Alter Vida" (Centro de estudios y formación para el ecodesarrollo) del Paraguay, responde a Monsanto frente a los ensayos de nuevas variedades de Soya transgenica que realiza en Paraguay y Brasil , en la cuál Monsanto expresaba que disminuira el daño ambiental.  
Alter Vida dice que se debe dejar en claro a la opinión pública, que esta variedad no va a disminuir ni cantidad ni tipos de plaguicidas utilizados, como lo afirma Monsanto, pues no protegera al cultivo de chinches, pulgones ni hongos por lo que los insecticidas y fungicidas seguiran siendo aplicados masivamente en los sojales. Asimismo, el evento RR, el que poseen todas las variedades de soja transgénica registradas en Paraguay, no redujo el uso de herbicidas, es más hizo que para la desecación de la soja al final de la zafra, se vuelva a utilizar Paraquat, aumentándose así el uso de este herbicida que no posee antídotos en caso de intoxicaciones y que dependiendo de su formulación es clasificado como clase toxicológica Ib (Franja Roja) o clase toxicológica II (Franja Amarilla). 
Por otro lado, la soja RR, ya generó problemas ambientales en Paraguay, entre cuyas consecuencias se destaca la aparición de súper malezas como el Kapi’i Pororo que ha creado resistencia al herbicida Round Up (Principal Marca Comercial del Glifosato). Este hecho generó que el propio Ministro de Agricultura, en declaraciones a la prensa publicadas en un matutino, manifestara que “plantaciones con variedades de la soja que disponen del evento RR, resistente al herbicida glifosato deben lidiar con la competencia del kapi´i pororo que está resistiendo a las aplicaciones de ese agroquímico, razón por la cual los investigadores analizan métodos más adecuados para contrarrestar el inconveniente pensando en utilizar nuevamente variedades convencionales”. 
Monsanto trabajó en aumentar el rendimiento de sus variedades pero hizo caso omiso a que el uso masivo de Round Up en soja con evento RR haya generado súper malezas resistentes a este herbicida. Además habla de más alimentos para el mundo, sin embargo, mientras más avanza la tecnología transgénica, el hambre también ha avanzado, sin que esto sea un indicio para su erradicación. 
Alter Vida, considera que no es un avance ni motivo de orgullo para el país que Monsanto desarrolle ensayos para probar su nueva variedad en nuestro territorio y que la tecnología transgénica en soja solo ha traído beneficios económicos a la Monsanto y a un pequeño grupo y que además aumentó el desequilibrio ambiental del país. Por tanto, insta a las autoridades , a que se ponga freno a esta iniciativa y que den continuidad a la intención manifestada por el Ministro de Agricultura, de utilizar nuevamente variedades convencionales y que los recursos para investigaciones y ensayos agronómicos en se vuelquen hacia ese ámbito.  
A continuación una lista de efectos en el medio ambiente, riesgos en la salud, economia y en sociedad.    _Efectos de los OGM en el medio ambiente_  Desplazamiento de variedades locales.Los cultivos resistentes a herbicidas como la soja RR (Roundup Ready) resistente al glifosato. Podrían generar muchos problemas, como el incremento del uso de esos productos contaminando el medio ambiente.El cultivo del algodón con la bacteria BT (que existe naturalmente en el suelo, y que produce una sustancia que mata larvas de insectos), podría crear resistencia en los insectos y eliminar a los insectos útiles.La toxina BT podría incorporarse al suelo con los restos vegetales.La siembra masiva de unas pocas variedades de cultivos transgénicos reducirá la biodiversidad del ecosistema en donde es introducido.La introducción de nuevos materiales genéticos al ecosistema podría alterar los hábitos ecológicos de las plantas genéticamente modificadas transformándose en malezas. Es factible que ocurra la transferencia horizontal del gen introducido a especies silvestres emparentadas y aparecer híbridos que adquieran efectos indeseados como agresividad y persistencia. Se han registrado casos de contaminación con transgenes de colza (canola) a variedades silvestres emparentadas en Chile.*Riesgos a la salud humana*  Muchos de los genes usados actualmente no habían integrado nunca la dieta humana.Algunos alimentos ya han tenido efectos negativos en la salud al transmitir el potencial alérgico de algunos genesMuchos cultivos transgénicos poseen genes de resistencia a antibióticos y estos pueden tener efectos en la salud humana, desarrollando su resistencia a los mismos.Existen riesgos potenciales, aún allí donde los organismos manipulados por ingeniería genética sobreviven solo durante un corto periodo en ambientes naturales. El ADN ingerido con alimentos parece ser que no se descompone por completo en el tracto gastrointestinal, y se encuentra incluso en la corriente sanguínea y en los glóbulos blancos.El uso continuo de genes marcadores resistentes a herbicidas puede tener consecuencias sobre la salud pública.Existe la sospecha de que los alimentos que contienen estos genes podrían transferir esa característica a las personas que lo consuman. Las consecuencias para la salud serían graves si las personas adquieran resistencia a algún antibiótico. En 1982, en Alemania, se administró estreptotricina a cerdos que luego se propagó a las bacterias intestinales de los campesinos.Es posible que el uso abusivo de antibióticos en la cría intensiva de animales y en la medicina, junto con la nueva práctica de la ingeniería genética a escala comercial, sean los principales factores que en los últimos años han contribuido a la rápida propagación de la resistencia múltiple a los antibióticos entre agentes patógenos nuevos y antiguosRiesgos económicos y sociales de los OGM’sPonen en peligro la seguridad alimentaría al crearse dependencia de unas pocas compañías en todo el mundo para la provisión de semillas de alimentos.Podría ocurrir la desaparición o disminución de los sistemas agrícolas tradicionales. Esto incidiría directamente con la disminución de la biodiversidad.Las nuevas tecnologías de las semillas transgénicas vienen acompañadas con sus tecnologías de agroquímicos.Los sistemas agrícolas de los países más pobres serán más dependientes de las grandes compañías transnacionales.Saludos,  *Miguel A. Neyra*

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimado Sr. Nuñez, 
Considero valiosa la información que nos proporciona en los links así como su opinión, enfoque y comentarios. Como Usted menciona, hay que leer con detalle y por otra parte es una vergüenza y denota la irresponsabilidad usual ya en nuestras autoridades. 
Sólo quiero recalcar que además del enfoque referido a la bioseguridad cuyo debate durará seguramente muchos años más a nivel mundial, el argumento que más fuerza puede tener en el corto plazo, es el del valor de un país libre de transgénicos para el mercado. Al final es muy probable que a grupos de consumidores ni siquiera les importe que todos los organismo científicos del mundo se pongan de acuerdo en una declaración de que los transgénicos son inocuos. Este grupo de consumidores actuará por su porpia percepción y serán un mercado muy valioso y pagarán a quien pueda satisfacer sus necesidades. Nuestro país debe hacer un análisis muy concienzudo sobre las poryecciones del comportamiento del mercado.  
No estoy minimizando la importancia de los riesgos que se mencionan en el aspecto de salud y biodiversidad. Sólo pienso que es más efectivo evaluar la situación en el corto plazo con efectos en el largo plazo en base a criterios de mercado porque hay criterios que se pueden medir mejor en el corto plazo para proyectarse al largo plazo incluso respaldados por las dudas y controversias acutales en el aspecto científico. 
Gracias nuevamente,  *Hans Gölz*

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimado Sr. Rangel, 
La pregunta que Usted se hace en cuanto de qué valdrán esos hallazgos si no se usan, es válida. Vale la pena leer la inforamción de los links que envío hace poco el Sr. Rangel. 
Pero como respuesta a su pregunta respondo: De qué vale que nuestro país cultive esas variedades de papa transgénica -aún si producen más- si nadie me las quiere comprar o si voy a tener que competir con otros grandes sembradores de otros países que tienen la misma papa? La ley de mercado es: de lo que hay mucho, el precio baja. Por tanto como ciertas tendencias indican que hay mercados para papa -y otros productos- no transgénica y habrá poca oferta de ésta, los precios que consigamos por nuestra papa limpia serán mayores. Por lo tanto y en un balance puramente económico, nos conviene cultivar una papa que puedo vender cara y comprar -si quiero comer papa y no me importa lo GM- papa barata transgénica. 
Estoy tan equivocado en mi enfoque? 
Atentemente, *Hans Gölz*

----------


## CONSULTOR AGRARIO

Hay una pequeña aclaración que me veo precisado a hacer con el respeto del caso Sr. Cilloniz. 
Los productos ecológicos y la agricultura orgánica reducen y suprimen el uso de insumos químicos en el terreno, así como en el control de las plagas y enfermedades. Pero los cultivos transgénicos en muchos casos son semillas que requieren de la aplicación de un paquete tecnológico convencional, como cualquier híbrido del mercado. Ejemplo maiz. 
He tenido la suerte de producir manzano orgánico, palto orgánico, hasta tomate orgánico al pasar por algunos proyectos y estoy convencido del mercado orgánico, el cual dicho sea de paso se está convirtiendo en un "requisito" (ese es otro tema). Pero el tema de los trangénicos a mi entender es materia de mayor discusión. No por nada la UE es bastante tajante en el tema. Por eso creo que los agrónomos, biólogos, empresarios del agro, debemos discutir el tema alturada y técnicamente. Soy enemigo de los ecologistas que son mas papistas que el papa, pero también lo soy de los que por interés económico pretenden engañar a la población. 
Mi hermano que es médico con una maestria en salud publica en Bélgica me dijo "... pero se está estudiando un trigo transgénico que puede sintetizar la proteína de la leche materna, lo cual sería una enorme ayuda para los niños del africa y zonas de alta desnutrición...".  Entonces realmente pensé que hay que tomar el tema con la mesura del caso y proponer.... ojalá que hayan eventos o foros técnicos sobre el tema de los transgénicos, con investigaciones serias e INDEPENDIENTES. 
Saludos 
Ing. Angelo Soto T.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados Todos: 
Es necesario considerar, además de algunos análisis económicos que han estado realizando, realizar consideraciones de tipo más integral sobre el tema de los transgenicos, por un lado es cierto que hay mucha inversión de las Empresas que tienen interés en colocar sus creaciones GMO en nuestros países, también es cierto que somos un país mega-diverso que no debe perder sus ventajas comparativas, aunque no competitivas. Pues como ya todos sabemos nuestro germoplasma (de todos nuestros centros de biodiversidad) posiblemente ya los tengan la mayor cantidad de centros de investigación del Mundo, nosotros como País, no disponemos directamente de ese germoplasma, solamente sabemos por informes cientificos que leemos a diario. Es decir no tenemos una estrategia para conservarlo y protegerlo, aunque se han hecho esfuerzos en leyes que protegen nuestra biodiversidad, estas son imperfectas pues no se estan protegiendo los genes que existen en cada cultivar, genotipo o especie, como si lo hacen las empresas o universidades extranjeras que realizan los estudios. En otras palabras, nos hace falta investigar más, es decir no disponemos de bancos de germoplasma propios para conservar nuestros recursos, pues incluso algunos agricultores o alguna comunidad nativa manejan mas germoplasma que cualquier centro de investigación nacional. Con respecto a los transgénicos, creo que nos falta hacer mas ciencia, los transgénicos no tienen un nombre de una empresa, los GMO son una herramienta para entender mejor los que pasa con la plantas y no solamente significa que le van a poder colocar Bt o resistencia a Glifosato como se les quiere estigmatizar, recuerden que estamos en el siglo XXI donde la ciencia agrícola puede hacer plantas mas nutritivas, mas resistentes a las plagas, y con mejores características para el mercado, pero eso no es gratis, debemos de invertir mas en investigación, en esta investigación debe participar el sector privado (especialmente en los consejos de directorio de lo programas de investigación nacionales), para poder dirigir la investigación y generar las ventajas competitivas que no tenemos actualmente. 
Saludos,  *Raymundo Gutiérrez.*

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimado Sr. Gutierrez, 
Disculpe pero creo que Usted no ha entendido el punto y es: habrá gente que no quiera comer productos de las plantas más nutritivas, más resistentes a las plagas, con mejores caracterísitcas para el mercado que provengan de modificación genética? Esa gente estará dispuesta a pagar más por productos convencionales y orgánicos? Y si nosotros podemos ofrecerlas, y otros países no puedan, estaremos en mejor posición para competir? Acá no importa mucho si el científico o el agricultor piensan o pueden demostrar que el transgénico es mejor en diversos aspectos. Si a la señora que va al mercado en Alemania, Inglaterra o donde sea, no le da gana de comprarlo y prefiere un no transgénico porque para ella eso es mejor diga lo que diga el científico más famoso, entonces ganará el que pueda atenderla. 
Atentamente,  *Hans Gölz*

----------


## CONSULTOR AGRARIO

Empecemos por el ABC, una cosa es el mejoramiento genético y otra la manipulación genética. Acá se trata de producir de manera inocua, sin perturbar los agroecosistemas ni atentar contra el medio ambiente. La contaminación Genética no es estigmatizar. Lo que pasó con el maíz de méxico tampoco es estigmatizar. Por eso insisto en que es necesario tener la mayor cantidad de información y argumentos técnicos, porque corremos el riesgo de ser alarmistas o por otro lado DEFENDER INTERESES MEZQUINOS . Creo que los foros permiten ese intercambio de ideas, pero lo que es obvio es que hay todavía pan por rebanar. 
Saludos 
Ing. Angelo Soto

----------


## gpacheco

*Lima, oct. 18 (ANDINA).-* El ministro de Agricultura, Adolfo De Córdova, descartó hoy que su portafolio vaya a plantear, por el momento, algún tipo de moratoria al ingreso de semillas de organismos genéticamente modificados (OGM) o transgénicos al país.  
Hasta el momento no se planteado ninguna moratoria sobre este tema, y es necesario precisar que el Ministerio del Ambiente (Minam) tampoco lo ha hecho, y nuestro ministerio tampoco lo tiene previsto, dijo. 
En ese sentido, indicó que el Minag trabaja actualmente el Reglamento de Bioseguridad en plena concordancia con el Minam y prácticamente tiene culminado, y sólo se está perfilando en algunos puntos. 
El tema es no ir a los extremos, es decir cerrar la puerta a los transgénicos, ni tampoco liberalizar su ingreso, sostuvo.  
Explicó que lo que se busca con el Reglamento de Bioseguridad próximo a publicar, y que busca regular el ingreso de los transgénicos, es que cada producto de este tipo tenga un proceso individual. 
Al ser un tema esencialmente técnico, es necesario que se trabaje con ese enfoque y también atienda al sector privado que está involucrado, como por ejemplo los importadores, anotó. 
Cabe recordar que la propuesta de reglamento de bioseguridad del sector agrario fue concluida en 2005, en un proceso que duró cerca de tres años, con participación de instituciones y sectores involucrados en el tema, y fue puesto a consulta en la página web del Ministerio de Agricultura (Minag) desde diciembre de 2008. 
A la fecha han transcurrido más de ocho meses del proceso de consulta y solamente se han recibido comentarios del Minam, del Instituto Nacional de Innovación Agraria (INIA) y de la Plataforma Perú País Libre de Transgénicos, los cuales han sido incorporados, según la pertinencia del caso.  
Estamos en la etapa final, tratando de aclarar algunas inquietudes con el Minam, pero aún no sabemos como concluirá pues mientras no sea publicado sigue abierto a sugerencias, subrayó De Córdova.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Apreciado señor Hans Golz: 
Agradecemos sus acertados comentarios sobre el debatido tema de los Transgénicos. 
Sus comentarios han servido para traer a nuestra memoria, algunos elementos íntimamente conectados al tema que nos ocupa. Con mucha frecuencia, nos ubicamos en la posición de "ver el árbol sin ver el bosque", es decir, no alcanzamos a relacionar el tema que estamos tratando, con la complejidad necesaria para apreciar el entorno en el cual vivimos y en el cual SE SUPONE que vivirán quienes nos sobrevivan. Resumiendo a Edgar Morin podríamos decir que carecemos de la capacidad para apreciar que: "EN ESTE MUNDO GLOBALIZADO TODO TIENE QUE VER CON TODO". 
Su muy acertada apreciación sobre el innegable vínculo que existe entre la dupla cultivos-alimentos transgénicos con las mega tendencias del mercado, adquiere mayor relevancia cuando entendemos dicho vínculo desde el siguiente punto de vista : Cultivos-alimentos transgénicos versus satisfacción de las expectativas del Consumidor de hoy y de mañana.  
Deseamos centrar el tema comentando sobre tres puntos iniciales de colisión: 
a.- Si los Transgénicos hasta el día de hoy NO HAN PODIDO DEMOSTRAR SU INOCUIDAD deberían ser RETIRADOS del alcance de la Certificación que provee el Sistema de Calidad Alimentaria HACCP. Este Sistema mundialmente aceptado Y ADEMAS OBLIGATORIO para el CONTROL Y ASEGURAMIENTO DE LA CALIDAD ALIMENTARIA se orienta obviamente, hacia el logro de la INELUDIBLE CUALIDAD denominada INOCUIDAD. 
Entonces, ¿Sería sensato pensar que el Food and Drugs Administration de USA pudiera algún día ESTABLECER que los alimentos transgénicos no sean incluídos bajo la Certificación HACCP? Nosotros consideramos que eso NUNCA OCURRIRA.  
Lo más AUDAZ que ha hecho hasta ahora el FDA, ha sido apoyar la Ley de Etiquetado de los Alimentos Transgénicos para diferenciarlos de los alimentos convencionales, ante los ojos del Consumidor. Pero ese derecho del Consumidor norteamericano se ha hecho efectivo SOLO EN ESE PAIS y desde el cual, nos siguen ABASTECIENDO de Transgénicos al resto de países del mundo, solo que SIN ETIQUETA DISTINTIVA. (Sugerimos leer sobre este tema en el site de Union of Concerned Scientists. www.unionofconcernedscientsts.org 
b.- Es nuestra total convicción que el Codex Alimentarius como dependencia de FAO y ésta a su vez, como dependencia de las Naciones Unidas (Entidad innegablemente manejada por los países de mayor producción agrícola transgénica en el mundo) NUNCA hará escuchar su voz para decir algo como: LOS TRANSGENICOS HAN SIDO Y SIGUEN SIENDO UN RIESGO DE IMPREVISIBLES CONSECUENCIAS GLOBALES. (Ver y leer en la Web: Principio de Precaución)  
Por lo tanto, sería infantil esperar un sinceramiento moral de ese tipo, que pudiera venir de dicha entidad. Tengamos presente que en NINGUNA NORMA DEL CODEX se hace ni la más mínima mención a la INEXISTENTE RELACION ENTRE TRANSGENICOS E INOCUIDAD.  
Mientras esto ocurre, todos los negocios internacionales (Exportaciones e Importaciones masivas de Alimentos) se rigen por los protocolos del Codex Alimentarius incluído el HACCP y esto ocurre simplemente, por que NADIE DICE NADA (Incluidos nosotros). 
c.- Las entidades que a nivel mundial trabajan para CERTIFICAR procesos y/o productos y/o servicios alimentarios, se tornan cada vez más exigentes en la aplicación de estándares que conducen hacia la implementación de procedimientos que ASEGUREN LA CALIDAD DE LOS ALIMENTOS, incrementando de ese modo el nivel de CONFIANZA Y CONFIABILIDAD de los Consumidores.  
En este campo podemos mencionar las Certificaciones de Calidad Alimentaria: STANDARD ISO 22000, GLOBALGAP y EUREPGAP (Todas ellas originarias de países desarrollados) cuyas condiciones para la Certificación, implican la obligatoriedad (Para nosotros) de la aplicación de herramientas como BPA Buenas Prácticas Agrícolas, BPM Buenas Prácticas de Manufactura, Rastreabilidad (Correctamente traducida desde Traceability y en reemplazo de Trazabilidad que tiene un significado fuera de contexto) y el mismo Sistema HACCP. 
Estas Certificaciones LAS ADOPTAMOS Y LAS IMPLEMENTAMOS EN NUESTRO MEDIO pero NO PERDAMOS DE VISTA que son IMPORTADAS de países donde los niveles de contaminación de suelos, campos de cultivo, agua de regadío y oxígeno respirable han SOBREPASADO HACE TIEMPO los parámetros máximos permisibles para la sostenibilidad de VIDA NATURAL.  
Países donde el empleo indiscriminado de fertilizantes químicos vedados, semillas alteradas por la manipulación genética, lluvia ácida permanente, aplicación de plaguicidas prohibidos, entre otros elementos DETERIORADORES DE LA "NATURALIDAD" DEL PLANETA han llevado su ABASTECIMIENTO ALIMENTARIO a niveles de ALTO RIESGO para su propia salud. 
Entonces, es válido pensar que la gente medianamente inteligente y moderadamente consciente que vive en esos países del Hemisferio Norte, MIRE HACIA EL HEMISFERIO SUR (Es decir hacia nosotros) como ALTERNATIVA DE ABASTECIMIENTO PRESENTE Y FUTURO de alimentos sanos, no contaminados, confiables, seguros, ES DECIR: GARANTIZADAMENTE INOCUOS. 
Si hasta este punto de la presente exposición, estamos por lo menos parcialmente de acuerdo, resulta absolutamente lógico pensar que: Los países del Hemisferio Sur del planeta SOMOS LA DESPENSA ALIMENTARIA DEL FUTURO. Pero como aún estamos en "vías de desarrollo" nos exigen implementar estandares de seguridad de los alimentos que producimos, a fin de GARANTIZAR LA SALUD DE ELLOS. ¿Hay algún verdadero peruano que aún aspire a dañar esta condición de unicidad y casi exclusividad? 
c.- Refiriéndonos al tema del Mercado y sus tendencias, que son los tópicos que nos han llevado a escribir este más que amplio comentario, creemos prudente compartir nuestra modesta manera de pensar y nuestras conclusiones. 
Pensamos que es nuestra obligación HACERNOS CONSCIENTES que NOSOTROS SOMOS UNA PARTE MUY IMPORTANTE DE LA CADENA DE ABASTECMIENTO ALIMENTARIA. (Food Supply Chain) a pesar de que nos han enseñado que la parte más importante es el Consumidor. Reflexionemos un poco al respecto. 
La Cadena Tradicional de Abastecimento funciona actualmente con ocho elementos: PRODUCTOR, PROCESADOR, EXPORTADOR, IMPORTADOR, MAYORISTA, DISTRIBUIDOR, MINORISTA Y CONSUMIDOR. (El noveno que era el BROKER fué "defenestrado" por la eficacia de la WEB y por el Comercio electrónico contemporáneo) 
En nuestro particular caso de peruanos, solo tres elementos, los Productores, Procesadores y Exportadores estamos de este lado de la frontera. (Lease: De este lado del negocio) 
Los otros cinco elementos están del otro lado de la frontera, es decir, en el país de destino de nuestras exportaciones (Lease: Del otro lado del negocio)  
Apreciando en profundidad esta situación con relación a los Productos Alimentarios que les exportamos, tenemos que HACERNOS CONSCIENTES DE QUE SOLO NOSOTROS LE AGREGAMOS VALOR INTRINSECO A DICHOS PRODUCTOS.  
En la realidad práctica, y en el caso particular de los ALIMENTOS, nosotros los exportamos en condición de PRODUCTOS TERMINADOS. (Ready to cook o ready to eat) 
La AGREGACION DE VALOR INTRINSECO AL PRODUCTO que hacen los demás elementos de la Cadena, el Importador, el Mayorista, el Distribuidor y el Minorista ES MINIMA Y CASI NULA. Se trata de un tipo de participación que los beneficia POR ENCIMA del Valor Equitativo de lo que ellos aportan a la Cadena y al Producto. 
Los más famosos tratadistas y gurues del Marketing Contemporaneo, nos han dicho y nos repiten que el elemento MAS IMPORTANTE DE LA CADENA ES EL CONSUMIDOR.. 
Es decir, nos han enseñado que sin este elemento, toda la cadena de abastecimiento dejaría de existir, ya que al no haber Compradores, se pierde la Misión o la razón de ser de todos los demás elementos. Las empresas quiebran, la mano de obra sobra, la desocupación mayoritaria genera grandes problemas sociales, la pobreza extrema aumenta, es decir: El caos total. 
Reflexión: ¿Que ocurre en nuestras mentes cuando hacemos el "ejercicio mental" de pensar en lo que ocurriría si modificaramos el orden de importancia de los elementos de la Cadena de Abastecimento? 
No olvidemos que el ORDEN O STATUS QUO de la actual Cadena de Abastecimiento ha sido IMPUESTA POR LA FUERZA DE LA COSTUMBRE Y LA COSTUMBRE A SU VEZ, NO ES PRECISAMENTE EL RESULTADO DE LA APLICACION DE UN MODELO ECONOMICO CON PRESENCIA DE COMERCIO JUSTO, LLAMADO TAMBIEN COMERCIO EQUITATIVO. 
¿Que pasaría si NOSOTROS que somos los Productores, Procesadores y Exportadores de los alimentos, dejamos de enviarlos hacia los mercados habituales?  
Respuesta lógica e inmediata: No tendríamos mercados, ni ingresos por ventas, ni utilidades, ni puestos de trabajo. En resumen: Nuestras empresas, actuales exportadoras de alimentos, no tendrían la posibilidad de seguir siendo sostenibles en el tiempo. 
Para concluir esta QUASI UTOPICA PERO NO ILOGICA ALTERNATIVA, nos atreveríamos a pronosticar lo que en nuestro modesto entender, podría ocurrir:  
NOSOTROS NO RECIBIRIAMOS DINERO DE ELLOS POR NUESTROS PRODUCTOS, PERO SEGUIRIAMOS SUBSISTIENDO POR QUE TENDRIAMOS ABASTECIMIENTO SUFICIENTE DE ALIMENTOS SANOS. 
EN CAMBIO ELLOS, NO CONTARIAN CON ALIMENTOS SANOS QUE ASEGUREN SU SALUD Y SUS VIDAS Y SE VERIAN OBLIGADOS A CONSUMIR SUS PROPIOS ALIMENTOS NO INOCUOS O DE DUDOSA CALIDAD. ES DECIR QUE SU ABASTECIMIENTO ALIMENTARIO ENTRARIA A FORMAR PARTE DE SU GRAN PAQUETE DE INCERTIDUMBRE. 
La reflexión NO PRETENDER SER DE NINGUNA MANERA UNA EXHORTACION a la práctica del chantage o al empleo de la fuerza. Por el contrario, CREEMOS QUE ES LA VIA ALTERNATIVA hacia el EJERCICIO DE UN MODELO DE AUTENTICO COMERCIO JUSTO, PARA FAVORECER A los Componentes de la Cadena de Abastecimento que HACEMOS TODO EL TRABAJO, QUE CORREMOS EL RIESGO DE LA INVERSION, QUE NOS ESFORZAMOS POR SER PRODUCTIVOS CON CALIDAD Y FINALMENTE, QUE TENEMOS LA OBLIGACION DE SER COMPETITIVOS POR QUE SI NO LO SOMOS, TODO NUESTRO ESFUERZO RESULTA SIENDO VANO.  
Concluyendo: Si solo lograramos implementar la PRACTICA DE COMERCIO EQUITATIVO, aplicando el tan conocido Modelo del Joint Venture que dice: LAS UTILIDADES SE DISTRIBUYEN ENTRE LOS PARTICIPANTES DE MANERA DIRECTAMENTE PROPORCIONAL A LA APORTACION AL COSTO (Léase: a la real agregación de atributos de valor sobre el producto) nuestro país NO RECIBIRIA POR LOS ALIMENTOS QUE EXPORTAMOS, LOS PRECIOS INEQUITATIVOS QUE NOS IMPONEN PRECISAMENTE QUIENES NO LE AGREGAN VALOR ALGUNO A LOS MISMOS.  
SI REALIZARAMOS SOLAMENTE ESE CAMBIO, PERO EJECUTADO CON EFECTIVIDAD (ENTENDIDA COMO LA UNION DE EFICIENCIA Y EFICACIA) EL PERU SALDRIA DEL SUBDESARROLLO EN UN PLAZO NO MUY LARGO Y DE MANERA MAS ELEGANTE, QUE APLICANDO LAS TRASNOCHADAS ESTRATEGIAS Y RECETAS QUE A NADA NOS ESTAN CONDUCIENDO.  
PERO PARA QUE TODO ESTE "HERMOSO SUEÑO PERUANO" PUDIERA OCURRIR, ES INDISPENSABLE MANTENER NUESTRA PRINCIPAL VENTAJA COMPARATIVA: LA "NATURALIDAD" DE NUESTROS ECOSISTEMAS, DE NUESTROS CULTIVOS, DE NUESTROS ALIMENTOS, EN RESUMEN, DE TODO NUESTRO ENTORNO NATURAL TAN PRIVILEGIADO POR DIOS.  
En este sentido, apreciado señor Hans Golz, coincidimos plenamente con usted, en que la gente medianamente pensante que habita en el mundo, YA SABE QUE DIRECCION TOMAR cuando tenga que decidir sobre la FORMA COMO QUIERE SATISFACER SUS EXPECTATIVAS ALIMENTARIAS. LAS DE AHORA Y SOBRE TODO, LAS DE MAÑANA. 
Saludos cordiales.  *CENDES.*

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

*Brack señala que aún falta consenso en el tema de transgénicos* _Reitera su posición de aplicar moratoria al ingreso de estos productos_   *Ministro del ambiente, Antonio Brack, expone durante la inauguración del* *XIII Encuentro Nacional de Productores Ecológicos en la Universidad Agraria.*   *Lima, nov. 17 (ANDINA).-* El ministro del Ambiente, Antonio Brack, señaló hoy que aún falta conversar mucho y llegar a consensos en el tema del ingreso a Perú de las semillas de los organismos vivos modificados (OVM) o transgénicos. 
Recordó que hace varias semanas el propio Presidente de la República, Alan García, señaló que había hecho un sondeo, y el resultado es que la mayoría de los peruanos no quiere transgénicos en el país. 
El Ministerio de Agricultura (Minag) ya planteó su posición (en el Consejo de Ministros), el tema se discutió y va a seguir discutiéndose. Esto no significa que haya alguna discrepancia, sino que buscamos un camino que sea el mejor para Perú. 
Reiteró su posición de aplicar una moratoria al ingreso de estas semillas hasta 2014, puesto que se necesita un tiempo mínimo a fin de preparar técnicamente a las instituciones para la supervisión de estos productos, así como implementar un sistema de laboratorios que permita una labor de supervisión y fiscalización. 
Existen experiencias como en Irlanda, Suiza y 20 países más que han aplicado moratoria a los transgénicos, pero esto depende de una decisión que tiene que tomar el Gobierno, refirió. 
El tema todavía no está maduro y falta llegar al consenso nacional. Por ello el camino es que la población también pueda opinar y sea escuchada.
Sostuvo que las universidades deben realizar talleres para discutir el tema, teniendo en cuenta lo que más conviene al país, tanto en competitividad como en términos económicos. 
Estos temas nunca deben politizarse, sino decidirse con cabeza fría, viendo el mejor futuro para el país, y en mi opinión el futuro está en lo orgánico y natural, puntualizó tras participar en el XII Encuentro Nacional de Productores Ecológicos de Perú.  
Brack añadió que si bien para algunas naciones el ingreso de transgénicos podría resultar bueno, para Perú no lo sería pues el país cuenta con recursos genéticos nativos enormes, que puede colocar en los mercados internacionales.   *Foto: ANDINA/Stephanie Zollner*

----------


## yona

alguien saqueme de las dudassssssssssssss. el pasto llamado maralfalfa es un producto transgenico.?porque estoy pensando sembrar para la alimentacion de mis animales hervivoros  que la carde ellos pondre ala vemnta en el mercado............alguien que me responda... graciassssssss

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> alguien saqueme de las dudassssssssssssss. el pasto llamado maralfalfa es un producto transgenico.?porque estoy pensando sembrar para la alimentacion de mis animales hervivoros  que la carde ellos pondre ala vemnta en el mercado............alguien que me responda... graciassssssss

 99.99% seguro que la maralfalfa no es transgénica, y el usuario Alper ofrece esta semilla y asistencia técnica me parece. 
Saludos

----------

yona

----------


## yona

graciassssssssssssssssssssss. necesitaba escuchas esa respuesta otra vez. que bueno..

----------


## neoatreide

Quizá a pasado bastante tiempo, pero el vídeo del link adjunto es bastante interesante:  Los transgénicos u científicamente al descubierto de OGM | MAESTROVIEJO 
Atte 
Jose Torres

----------


## kscastaneda

Hola Yona, conozco los campos de ALFREDO PEREZ = ALPER en el foro, la maralfalfa no es transgenica. 
Lo que si antes te sugiero para un buen macollamiento aplicale ZETAMIN 500 ml/cil y TRANSLOCADOR 1 lt/cil cuando tu planta tenga 10 cm de brote. 
Cordial saludo,

----------

